# Rest in Peace



## Noxiel (7. November 2011)

​
Es ist in letzter Zeit vermehrt aufgefallen, dass bei einigen User der Wunsch besteht auch auf Buffed die Möglichkeit zu bekommen, sich über den Tod eines Mitmenschen auszutauschen. Sei es weil der/die Verstorbene eine Person öffentlichen Interesses war, oder weil man eine persönliche emotionale Bindung zu ihr hatte. Um das Ganze etwas in geordnete Bahnen zu lenken, haben wir uns dazu entschieden diesen Thread in's Leben zu rufen.​Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass in Zukunft dieser Thread stellvertretend für diese Einzelbeiträge genutzt wird, auch um die Übersicht im Allgemeinen Forum zu bewahren und das im Zweifel passende Threads in diesen eingegliedert werden.​​


----------



## Tikume (8. November 2011)

Das Jahr neigt sich tragisch seinem Ende. Nach Steve Jobs ist nun auch Hickstead gestorben.

Bericht auf spiegel.de

"Wir hatten unsere Runde beendet, und ich wollte gerade aus dem Parcours reiten", sagte Lamaze: "Dann ist er kollabiert und starb offensichtlich an einem Herzinfarkt."

Mit Hickstead starb das vermutlich derzeit beste Pferd der Welt das allen die es kannten unglaublich viel Freude bereitet hat.


----------



## Edou (8. November 2011)

http://m.spiegel.de/sport/sonst/a-796421.html#spRedirectedFrom=www
 Joe Frazier ist am Montag an Leberkrebs gestorben. Das bestätigte seine Familie in Philadelphia in einer Mitteilung. Der frühere US-Schwergewichtsboxer wurde 67 Jahre alt.
 R.I.P. Joe Frazier!


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2011)

Ich schreib mal was persönliches rein.

Mein Hund wurde gestern mit 7.5 Jahren eingeschläfert. Ruhe in Frieden, ohne dich ist das Haus leer und trist.


----------



## schneemaus (9. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich schreib mal was persönliches rein.
> 
> Mein Hund wurde gestern mit 7.5 Jahren eingeschläfert. Ruhe in Frieden, ohne dich ist das Haus leer und trist.



Ohje :/ Bei mir ist es auch noch nicht so lange her, deswegen weiß ich, wie das ist. Ich erwarte teilweise heute noch, dass er oben an der Treppe hinter der Schiebetür steht und auf mich wartet, wenn ich nach Hause komme.


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ohje :/ Bei mir ist es auch noch nicht so lange her, deswegen weiß ich, wie das ist. Ich erwarte teilweise heute noch, dass er oben an der Treppe hinter der Schiebetür steht und auf mich wartet, wenn ich nach Hause komme.



Genau das. Ich erwarte jedesmal, dass er wieder um die Ecke geschossen kommt.


----------



## schneemaus (9. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Genau das. Ich erwarte jedesmal, dass er wieder um die Ecke geschossen kommt.



Fühl dich von mir gedrückt... Furchtbares Gefühl und ich fühle mit dir... Aber dann kann dein Hund nun mit meinem bei der Regenbogenbrücke spielen x)


----------



## Grushdak (15. November 2011)

Ich benutze mal diesen Thread, um den beiden Kindern aus unserem "Dorf" zu gedenken..
Heute vor genau 1 Jahr (innerhalb einer Woche) waren diese schrecklichen Ereignisse.

R.i.P. Nina und Tobias

Manches ist wieder normal geworden - sehr viele Dinge jedoch nicht.
Viele Ängste kommen auf - besonders jetzt - in der dunklen, drüben & kalten Jahreszeit - besonders bei den Kindern.
Ich erlebe es besonders bei den Kindern unserer Kinderwerkstatt.

Es gibt dieses Jahr bei uns im "Dorf"eine freiwillige Aktion "1000 Lichter in ....", 
bei der jeder beim Anbruch der Dunkelheit ein Licht anzünden und es in's Fenster stellen kann.

Alle Dunkelheit der Welt kann nicht das Licht
einer einzige Kerze auslöschen. (aus China)


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Dezember 2011)

Christa Wolf ist tot. Sicher hat der ein oder andere Bücher von ihr gelesen. Kassandra etwa wäre zu nennen.

http://www.zeit.de/kultur/literatur/2011-12/christa-wolf-tod


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

Heute ist mein Opa verstorben.
Er war Träger des Bundesverdienstkreuzes (am Bande) und Hagener Ehrenbürger.
Mein großes Vorbild


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Opa verstorben.
> Er war Träger des Bundesverdienstkreuzes (am Bande) und Hagener Ehrenbürger.
> Mein großes Vorbild


Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch mein Beileid dazu. Hab selber erst vor kurzem meinen Großvater verabschieden müssen..

Bei dem was aus Hagen geworden ist, hat er bestimmt sehr oft darüber gemotzt *g*


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bei dem was aus Hagen geworden ist, hat er bestimmt sehr oft darüber gemotzt *g*



Naja er hat immer gesagt:"Hagen ist zwar alles andere als eine schöne Stadt ,aber ich will nirgendwo anders leben"


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube Dennis Ritchie sollte man erwähnen. Er hat die Programmiersprache C für UNIX entwickelt und hat damit die Grundlage für alle unixoiden Systeme geliefert und ohne ihn und Steve Jobs hätten wir wahrscheinlich noch eine Windows 95 Oberfläche und Computer wären immer noch hauptsächlich Industriegeräte. Schade, dass er nur eine wichtige Person für Pro User war. Sonst wäre sein Tod neben Steve Jobs wahrscheinlich nicht unter gegangen.

Außerdem ist mein Onkel vor ein paar Wochen gestorben und, obwohl ich ihn manchmal ein Jahr am Stück nicht gesehen habe, vermisse ich ihn. =(


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2011)

Nun ist auch Kim Jong von uns gegangen. Rest in Peace. Wärst Du in ein anderes Land geboren worden hättest Du der Welt vielleicht MP3 Player und Tablets gebracht.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Dezember 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nun ist auch Kim Jong von uns gegangen.



Jo, 2011 war ein schlechtes Jahr für Diktatoren. Gaddafi tot, Mubarak und Ben Ali abgesetzt, Berlusconi zurückgetreten, Jobs ist auch wech... wo soll das nur hinführen?!


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2011)

Klick mich
Schrecklich, und sowas in unserer Umgebung.

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2011)

Nun ist auch Johannes Heesters sieben Tage nachdem er ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wurde heute verstorben. Es muss schlimm für eine Familie sein, wenn ein geliebtes Familienmitglied am Heiligen Abend verstirbt. Trotzdem hatte er ein langes und erfülltes Leben.

Edit: 30.12.2011

Gestern ist Leopold Hawelka verstorben. Er war der berühmteste Cafetier Österreichs, Gründer und Besitzer des "Cafés Hawelka" und prägte die Kaffeehauskultur nach Ende des 2. Weltkrieges erheblich.

Ein Auszug aus dem Nachruf in der heutigen Tageszeitung.



> Immer, wenn man ihn besuchte, saß der Mann, der stets Sakko und Fliege trug, am selben Tisch in seinem Lokal in der Dorotheergasse 1. Gleich neben der Schank. Und der Herr Ober brachte ihm immer unaufgefordert eine Melange. Mit sehr viel Milch. Und dazu eine Buchtel, gebacken nach den Rezept der böhmischen Schwiegermutter. Seit gestern ist dieser Tisch leer und Wien um eine Legende ärmer. [.....] Musikalisch verewigt wurde das kleine Café ja 1975 von Georg Danzer, den sein Flitzerlied über Nacht berühmt machte [.....] Dort redeten und lachten und tranken aber schon zuvor und danach in Wohnzimmeratmosphäre der Doderer und der Torberg, die Spiel und der Weigel, der Artmann, der Qualtinger oder der Heller. Und natürlich Maler: Hausner, Fuchs, Hundertwasser...
> 
> Kleine Zeitung, Freitag 30.12.2011, S. 64


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Januar 2012)

R.I.P. Käptn Iglo

Ich ess die Dinger immer gerne!


----------



## Sethia (5. Januar 2012)

Die Ehefrau meines Gildenmeisters (bin/war Stellvertreter) hat mich gestern Abend angerufen, er war schon seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr online und wir dachten alle er hätte einfach keinen Bock mehr (gut, insgeheim fragt man sich doch ob was passiert ist) da er auch nicht ans Telefon ging.

Er verstarb am Montag durch die Folgen eines Autounfalls nach Weihnachten, wollte da nat. nicht genauer nachfragen.

R.I.P. Stefan und mein/unser herzliches Beileid an seine Ehefrau und die beiden Kleinen.


----------



## Soladra (6. Januar 2012)

Heut Morgen mein Meerschweinchen Lucy tot im Käfig aufgefunden. Nun ja, die Kleine war auch schon 4 Jahre alt...Ich werd sie trotzdem vermissen


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (7. Januar 2012)

Hmm mal was anders.. 
Wollte mal mein herzliches Beileid an alle Angehörige der verstorbenen Soldaten in Afghanistan aussprechen. Macht nen super Job dort unten. Hoffe das bringt auch was ..
R.I.P


----------



## HitotsuSatori (12. Februar 2012)

R.I.P. Whitney Houston.


----------



## Razyl (12. Februar 2012)

Der Skyrim- und Fallout 3-Designer Adam Adamowicz ist im Alter von 42 Jahren an Krebs gestorben.

 R.I.P.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (13. Februar 2012)

Ruhe in frieden whitney houston
mögen deine lieder 10000 jahre überdauern 
und mögest du niemals vergessen werden

tränen vergießen 

selbst ein harter kerl weint ein mal


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade um ihn - und whitney houston ist halt der übliche drogen tot von schauspieler/sänger


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

ka was mit steve falsch läuft aber whitney houston war ja schon jahrelang in den schlagzeilen mit ihren drogenabrutsch - find ich bissel kindisch von ihm einfach eine person zu beschimpfen die arbeiten für sein geld musste


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann doch genauso spontan Leute verurteilen wie du oder hast du da ein Vorrecht drauf?

PS: Schade um W. Houston, Adam Adamowicz interessiert mich null, deshalb auch nicht so wild. 
So, das kommt sicher besser als Vorverurteilung wegen früheren Drogenmissbrauchs.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden Ralph McQuarrie, danke für viele Star-Wars-Elemente und möge die Macht mit dir sein.


----------



## Noxiel (5. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ruhe in Frieden Ralph McQuarrie, danke für viele Star-Wars-Elemente und möge die Macht mit dir sein.



„Der Tod ein natürlicher Bestandteil des Lebens ist. Frohlocke und jauchze für diejenigen in deiner Nähe, welche zur Macht übergehen. Sie betrauern, tue nicht. Sie vermissen, tue nicht. Enge Bindung führt zu Eifersucht. Der Schatten der Raffgier das ist.“



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,821216,00.html

RIP bis dato 22 Schulkinder und alle anderen Opfer


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.d...,821216,00.html
> 
> RIP bis dato 22 Schulkinder und alle anderen Opfer



Es sind leider schon 28 Opfer. Ich frage mich immernoch wie man einfach in eine Wand fahren kann.


----------



## Manowar (15. März 2012)

Da reicht es sogar schon, wenn der Blutzuckerspielgel nicht stimmt.
Die Frage ist eher, warum es solche Kanten in Tunneln gibt und wenn es schon solche Kanten gibt, warum sind da dann keine Puffer zwischen.


----------



## schneemaus (21. März 2012)

Meine Mutter ist heute Nacht, dann doch sehr plötzlich, gestorben. Wenigstens musste sie nicht mehr lange leiden, hat keine Schmerzen gehabt und ist wohl friedlich eingeschlafen.

Auch wenn unser Verhältnis nicht immer das beste war, sind wir gestern doch versöhnt und im Guten auseinander gegangen - vielleicht wollte sie auch nur noch genau das, bevor sie schließlich starb.

Nun ruht ihre Seele vermutlich an einem besseren Ort. Ich darf die Trauerfeier organisieren (ich meine das darf nicht ironisch) und bin froh, ihr mit dem Friedwald den Wunsch zu erfüllen, den sie schon zu Lebzeiten gehegt hat.

Ruhe in Frieden, Mama


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2012)

Das tut mir wirklich sehr sehr Leid für dich :/


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid !


----------



## Konov (21. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter ist heute Nacht, dann doch sehr plötzlich, gestorben. Wenigstens musste sie nicht mehr lange leiden, hat keine Schmerzen gehabt und ist wohl friedlich eingeschlafen.
> 
> Auch wenn unser Verhältnis nicht immer das beste war, sind wir gestern doch versöhnt und im Guten auseinander gegangen - vielleicht wollte sie auch nur noch genau das, bevor sie schließlich starb.
> 
> ...



Das ging jetzt wirklich ziemlich schnell.
Mein Beileid und ganz viel Kraft wünsche ich dir für die nächste Zeit.


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Mein Beileid schneemaus...das es doch so schnell ging, aber wenn du meinst das sie wenigstens friedlich eingeschlafen ist und ihr im guten auseinander gegangen seid, wird sie bei dir sicherlich in Zukunft in schönen Erinnerungen bleiben.


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkEvbOsr138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

Habe es eben es mitbekommen, mein Gott noch so Jung... :/

E: Hier nochma das Video... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkEvbOsr138

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Habe es eben es mitbekommen, mein Gott noch so Jung... :/



Er hatte eine 72%ige Chance zu Überleben. Doch sein Körper wollte einfach nichtmehr.

Er war so ein guter Mensch. Er sagte zu seiner Mutter, er will nicht, dass die Show mit ihm stirbt. Er hat dabei nur an uns Fans gedacht. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich mir die neuen Episoden anschauen kann, denn es wird einfach fahl sein ohne Edd. Ich kann mir Edds Charakter mit einer komplett anderen Stimme vorstellen, denn Edd war nunmall Edd, welcher unersetzbar ist. Auch werden die Animationen ganz anders sein. Es wird einfach niewieder Eddsworld sein.


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2012)

RIP Jim Marshall, father of loud. Moegen alle nachbarschaftlichen Beschwerden wegen Ruhestoerung Dir zu Ehre gereichen...


----------



## Ogil (11. April 2012)

Langsam sterben die wirklichen Helden unserer Kindheit/Jugend weg. RIP Jack Tramiel, Vater des Commodore C64, Grundsteinleger meiner Hinwendung zu allem was mit Computern zu tun hat.


----------



## win3ermute (11. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> RIP Jack Tramiel



Da bleibt nur ein trauriges "SYS64738" zu tippseln. Und sich mit Bach in der 64er-Version zu verabschieden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDkvY4Fztsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Mai 2012)

Adam Yauch von den Beastie Boys =(

Ich kann leider nicht das Original einbetten. Das ist noch das "hinnehmbarste"^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-QZjLmxOkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Mai 2012)

in gedenken an die 55 mio gefallenen menschen des 2.weltkrieges....heute am 08.mai 45 endete der krieg


----------



## Knallfix (11. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Adam Yauch von den Beastie Boys =(
> 
> Ich kann leider nicht das Original einbetten. Das ist noch das "hinnehmbarste"^^
> 
> [Video]



RIP MCA!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Usf9iYczSxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (11. Mai 2012)

R.I.P. Adam

Die Band war schon recht bemerkenswert (mochte sie sogar, obwohl es gar nicht mein Genre ist) -
bin "mit ihr aufgewachsen".

Fight for your right

[myvideo]7897545[/myvideo]


----------



## Xidish (21. Mai 2012)

Robin Gibb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach langer Krankheit, die ihn sehr gekennzeichnet hat - nun die "Erlösung" für ihn ...

in memories 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tnCFjc0g4Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seine nette Musik fiel in die imo kreativste Musikzeit.
Danke!

R.i.P


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (29. Mai 2012)

persönlicher Beitrag:

Meine Frau ist gestern abend ihrem Krebs erlegen
der Kampf war vergleichsweise kurz (Diagnose 01.02.12) aber dafür sehr hart und schmerzvoll
seit Freitag lag sie im KH, aber was ich seit dem miterlebt habe wünsche ich niemanden, einfach nur Schmerz in meiner Seele und ihrem Körper 


jetzt wird sich der ein oder andere fragen: und wieso hängt der dann bei buffed ab? 
ganz einfach: ich muß mich mal von dieser ganzen "Bestattungspreise-Suche/-Angebote vergleichen" mal nen Moment ablenken
noch dazu meinte sie vor ein paar Tagen: wenn ich gegangen bin kannst Du auch endlich wieder Deinen Hobbies nachgehen

an dieser Stelle auch einen Gruß an die Gilde "Incendium" (Malorne), die immer wieder nett nachgefragt hat und das nicht wegen "wann kommst zurück zu WoW?" sondern aus tiefstem menschlichen Beweggrund (soviel zu "wer WoW spielt hat kein RL bzw. Sozial-Kontakte" )

von mir auch ein "herzliches Beileid" an die, die auch einen lieben Menschen verloren haben! 

Rose, I´ll love you forever !!! Danke für alles!


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Mai 2012)

Mein Beileid! ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft bei für die Zeit, die nun auf Dich zukommt! Und jeder trauert anders.


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> persönlicher Beitrag:
> 
> Meine Frau ist gestern abend ihrem Krebs erlegen
> der Kampf war vergleichsweise kurz (Diagnose 01.02.12) aber dafür sehr hart und schmerzvoll
> ...





Hi,

eine gute Freundin von mir kämpft seit knappen 2 Jahren mit Krebs und es gab immer Höhen und Tiefen.
Mittlerweile ist sie auf einem guten Weg der Besserung und scheint das kritischste fast vollständig überstanden zu haben.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie sich das anfühlt und ich möchte nicht in deiner Haut stecken.

Wünsche dir alle erdenkliche Kraft für die nächste Zeit und einen Neuanfang!


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2012)

Wirklich furchtbar, ich kann es nachvollziehen, bei mir war es meine Mutter, ging auch sehr fix und sehr rapide bergab (Diagnose Ende November, im März verstarb sie). Das Beileid spare ich mir, fand ich selbst immer schrecklich. Ich drück dich lieber mal aus der Ferne und wünsch dir viel Kraft, Freunde, die dich ablenken und ruhige Momente für deine persönliche Trauer (alles wichtig, selbst gerade einen heftigen Verlust mitgemacht, wie gesagt).

Und weil du meintest, dass manche denken "Wieso hängt der denn bei buffed ab?" - Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die sowas selbst noch nicht erlebt haben und nicht wissen, dass man gerade in solchen Zeiten auf Ablenkung angewiesen ist.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Dann hoffe ich für dich, das du sowohl hier bei uns in der Community als auch bei deiner Gilde im Spiel die Abwechslung erfahren wirst du die jetzt nötig haben wirst.

Viel Kraft und alles Gute für dich.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Mai 2012)

Der Tod der eigenen Frau ist wohl mit das Schlimmste, was einem Mann passieren kann. Es gibt sicher keine adäquaten Worte um auszudrücken, wie man fühlt, wenn man den Menschen verloren hat, der einem durch Höhen und Tiefen begleitete und der sich nun für immer verabschieden musste. Nicht daran zu zerbrechen wird vermutlich die nächste große Herausforderung sein, der du dich zu stellen hast. Ich wünsche dir von Herzen, dass du die nächste Zeit gut überstehst und dass du die Trauer um deinen schmerzlichen Verlust erfolgreich verarbeiten wirst. 

Es mag kitschig klingen, aber ich meine es völlig ernst. Solange du die Erinnerung an sie im Herzen trägst, wird sie dich immer begleiten.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Vater wurde im Dezember 2003 Leukämie diagnostiziert, schließlich erlag er einem Organversagen aufgrund einer zu starken Strahlentherapie am 07.02.2004. Während meine Mutter sich vor allem durch ihre Arbeit ablenkte (nach einigen Tagen versteht sich) und schließlich einer Trauergruppe beitrat, sprach ich selten über den Verlust, obwohl es mich innerlich fast zerfetzt hätte.

Die Beerdigung war aber das zunächst angepeilte wichtige Ziel. Und genau da hat es mich so richtig erwischt. Mir war bekannt, das mein Vater recht gesellig war (im Sinne von charismatisch und offen, nicht von Feierlaune oder durch alkoholische Exzesse bekannt), das er Vorsitzender in einem kleinen Imkerverein war, aber als auf dem Vorplatz des Friedhofs rund 400 Leute standen, die sich persönlich verabschieden wollten ... 

Ich weiß, wie schwer es ist, dennoch halte ich es rückblickend für das Beste, sich mit der Trauer auseinanderzusetzen und nicht im Boden zu versinken.

Ich bezweifle, das es wichtig ist, wie teuer ein Sarg ist oder ob er nun weiß ist oder "holzfarben" aus Eiche oder Buche. Das ist unwichtig. Richtig ist, einige letzte Worte zu finden, die man an deine verstorbene Ehefrau richten kann (sie müssen nicht perfekt sein, sollten sich aber auf das Leben beziehen!), den Pfarrer die richtige Vorlage zu geben. 

Ein kleiner Tipp noch: Ich weiß nicht, wie es emotional um dich steht. Nach dem Verlust meines Großvaters anfang des Jahres haben wir nach all den Vorerfahrungen darum gebeten, auf Beleidsbeurkundungen zu verzichten. Genau das tue ich nun auch. Stattdessen wünsche ich dir viel Kraft, diese Folgezeit nun durchzustehen.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2012)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> ...


Mein aufrichtiges Beileid!

Fragen würde ich mich viel mehr, was man Wirksames gegen Krebs bereits herausgefunden hat und noch finden wird -
und wann Kassen endlich bereit sind, für wirklich gute Vorsorgeuntersuchungen zu bezahlen.
Leider werden nur die Standarduntersuchungen freihaus gemacht - nicht die Möglichen, die wesentlich früher und effektiver Krebs erkennen. 
Man könnte somit vielmehr vor dem Schlimmsten bewahren.

In meiner Familie sind schon meine Oma gestorben, 3 weitere Verwandten erkrankt.
Meine Mam (ist jetzt 73) hatte bereits schon 3x Krebs - hat momentan seit ca 6 Jahren Ruhe.
Bestrahlung und Chemo kommen bei ihr wegen Unverträglichkeit nicht mehr infrage.
Nun nimmt sie seit ca 6 Jahren Tabletten aus den USA (waren damals neu auf den "Markt" gekommen).

Mein Freund starb vor knapp 8 Jahren mt 23 Jahren ... nach einem monatelangen qualvollen Kampf. 
Das Traurigste dabei war, daß geglaubte Freunde sich bei der Erkrankung nicht mehr blicken ließen.
Er war ja in ihren Augen entweder zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen - oder sie konnten damit nicht umgehen - oder Beides.

Ich wünsche Dir, DarthMarkus1st alle Kraft, all diese Geschehnisse zu verarbeiten -
und daß Du dabei genug Zuspruch und Unterstützung erfährst!


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> und wann Kassen endlich bereit sind, für wirklich gute Vorsorgeuntersuchungen zu bezahlen.


Ich will keine kontroverse Diskussion anstossen oder meinen Kommentar gar als 'Selbst-schuld-Gerede' verstanden wissen.
Die Kassen zahlen alle möglichen Vorsorgeuntersuchungen. Hast du sie alle durch? In dem Alter bist du, dass sie dir kostenlos angeboten werden. Darm, Prostata/Brust/Gebärmutter, Haut.
Man verdrängt oder ist hypochondrisch - aus Vernunft gehen die wenigsten hin.
Ich habe mich auch nur durch viel Überzeugungskraft eines Arztes dazu überreden lassen, eben eine Hautkrebsvorsorgeuntersuchung zu machen, wenn ich denn schon mal da wäre. Alles andere habe ich bisher ignoriert.

Trotz angebotener Vorsorge, Krebs ist ein furchtbares Übel.
Kürzlich habe ich von etwas 'bahnbrechendem' gelesen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Forschungsgelder in die richtigen Kanäle fließen, ein wirksames Mittel auf den Markt kommt, dessen Preis nicht von Pharma-Lobbyisten bestimmt wird.


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2012)

@ aufgeraucht

Ich habe das nich einfach so geschrieben.
Ich war letztens beim Arzt.
Da gab es eine Broschüre zu allen möglichen (ca 15) Vorsorgeuntersuchungen, die Geld kosten jede Einzelne seperat berechnet und das teilweise bis zu 100&#8364;.
Sicher gibt es von den Kassen bezahlte Untersuchungen - aber leider nicht die, die viele effizienter wären.

Ein älterer Bekannter aus unserer Gemeinde hatte Krebs diagnostiziert bekommen (in Göttingen)- aber nur den einen an einer Stelle.
Der andere wurde mit den angewandten Methoden erst gar nicht entdeckt.
Erst bei angestrebter gründlicher Untersuchung (mit besserer Technik etc) in Nordhausen wurde eine weitere Stelle gefunden -
und das mit erheblichen Kosten verbunden.

So sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen - daher mein geäußerter Wunsch.


sorry und btt


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> So sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen - daher mein geäußerter Wunsch.



Wohl ein (trauriger) Beleg dafür, wie wenig ich mich mit dem Thema auseinandersetze - wie wohl viele andere.
Beide Kommentare zusammen, bringen es wohl auf den Punkt: große Lücken im Vorsorgesystem und wenig Interesse auf der anderen Seite.
(Anders kann ich es mir zumindest nicht erklären, dass während der bestens Sendezeit Werbung für Vorsorgeuntersuchungen gemacht wird)


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> und wann Kassen endlich bereit sind, für wirklich gute Vorsorgeuntersuchungen zu bezahlen.



Das Problem sind nicht die Krankenkassen, die sich weigern, sondern das Bundesgesundheitsministerium, was den Kassen vorschreibt, was sie bezahlen dürfen.

Aber wir schweifen hier jetzt vom Thema ab.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das Problem sind nicht die Krankenkassen, die sich weigern, sondern das Bundesgesundheitsministerium, was den Kassen vorschreibt, was sie bezahlen dürfen.


Das Problem sind die Krankenkassen, die sich weigern, trotz Milliardengewinne mehr an Leistungen zu bringen, als das Bundesgesundheitsministerium zwingend vorschreibt.

BTT


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> hat momentan seit ca 6 Jahren Ruhe.


*
also erstmal auch von mir die größte geistige unterstützung, die es gibt.
es tut mir echt um alles leid, um was du leiden musstest.*

*((OT).:*mein opa vegetiert vor kurzem an prostatakrebs INKL. DEMENZ dahin. wohl das schlimmste, was man einem heute seinem feind an den hals wünschen würde.
aber was macht man eigtl? als frühkriegsgeneration? man passt sich an oder nicht. mein opa war eben einer der letzteren.
tja, das ende vom lied: wort der ärzte:"wären sie mal 20 jahre eher gekommen".
dank der demenz kriegt er seinen verfall zum glück nich mit. aber dieses elend, was man in hospiz, pflegeheim, zu hause erleben muss. ach du sch******))*

worauf ich eigtl hinaus wollte:

*((OTT):*ich war seit meinem 2 lebensjahr (man sagt gerne tschernobyl jahrgang mit +/-) krebsbefallen. ganz ausgefallenene sache, die nie erforscht wurde und sonst was.
ich bin nach gut 20 jahren endlich rezifiv frei.ich hatte immer knochenbefall.
 aber das elend geht eben immer weiter. 
leute und familien, die davon früh betroffen sind oder wurden sind da anderen gemüts.*)*

was ich mit meinem post ausdrücken wollte, und dir eigtl nicht heuchlerisch entgegentretend soll;
es gibt so viel leiden auf der welt, kein mensch kann es aufzählen, einen selbst trifft es je nach beruf/erfahrung immer am härtesten.

*(OT zum quot)*
das problem bei der heutigen medizin und ihren forschungstadien ist: nach 5 jahren ist manrezidiffrei. wie bei mir.
aber, wen ich meine oma, seit samstga japsend im krankenhaus liegend, sehe. mit der antowort. " keine ahnung wir erwarten die befunde aus der letzten klinik."

die typen hab ich erstmal zu sau gemacht. wozu zahlen eigtl 30 mio zahlende deutsche um krankenversicherungen abzudecken.....?


gn8 folks


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (29. Mai 2012)

erstmal DANKE für Eure Anteilnahme, hat mich echt zu Tränen gerürt! dachte schon, daß ich (wieder mal) in´s Fettnäpfchen trete 

tja, an Vorsorge-Untersuchungen hat es bei ihr nur theoretisch gemangelt: Mammografie (falsches Alter), Darmkrebs (falsches Alter, obwohl die 40jährigen Klitschkos dafür Werbung machen, werden sie erst ab 50 empfohlen), Hautkrebs (nichts gefunden) und nach Lungen- und Lymphdrüsenkrebs hat niemand geschaut 

der Oberknaller kam heute Mittag mit der Post:
Schreiben Krankenkasse: Sehr geehrte Frau .... blabla, Risiken von Diabetes blablabla, unbedingt Vorsorge treffen blablabla Ihre Gesundheitskasse

ok, da konnten sie ja nicht wissen, daß sie tot ist, aber wissen, daß das jetzt auch nicht mehr nötig ist 

btt:
bin erstaunt, wie sehr mich dieses zwischendurch surfen doch etwas ablenkt von meiner Trauer
und @Doofkatze: ja, hab auch bischen Probleme mit dem deutschen "herzliches Beileid" usw., aber ich verüble es den Menschen nicht. Meine Frau ist von ihren Qualen erlöst und dafür ist sie eher zu beglückwünschen.
@all: mir graust es vor den kommenden Tagen und wie meine Hausärztin es definierte "vor dem Loch in das Sie wohl fallen werden" 
ich werde mir grösste Mühe geben auch diese neue Situation zu meistern und würde mich (falls möglich) über ein paar Tips (gerne als PM, damit hier nicht so OT wird) freuen


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> btt:
> bin erstaunt, wie sehr mich dieses zwischendurch surfen doch etwas ablenkt von meiner Trauer
> und @Doofkatze: ja, hab auch bischen Probleme mit dem deutschen "herzliches Beileid" usw., aber ich verüble es den Menschen nicht. Meine Frau ist von ihren Qualen erlöst und dafür ist sie eher zu beglückwünschen.
> @all: mir graust es vor den kommenden Tagen und wie meine Hausärztin es definierte "vor dem Loch in das Sie wohl fallen werden"
> ich werde mir grösste Mühe geben auch diese neue Situation zu meistern und würde mich (falls möglich) über ein paar Tips (gerne als PM, damit hier nicht so OT wird) freuen



Ablenkung ist gut und wichtig.
Wenn du dich da drauf einlässt, dann wird es leichter werden, da bin ich sicher.

Die Trauer wird sich nicht ganz aus dem Blickfeld schieben lassen und dann und wann mal wieder kommen. Aber Hobbies oder sonstige Aktivitäten können und sollten umso mehr genutzt werden, um es einfacher zu machen.
Auf jedenfall ist das besser als den ganzen Tag zu grübeln oder lethargisch vor sich hin zu philosophieren.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Mai 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> @all: mir graust es vor den kommenden Tagen und wie meine Hausärztin es definierte "vor dem Loch in das Sie wohl fallen werden"
> ich werde mir grösste Mühe geben auch diese neue Situation zu meistern und würde mich (falls möglich) über ein paar Tips (gerne als PM, damit hier nicht so OT wird) freuen




es gibt eine zeit des trauerns und eine zeit des handelns...auch wenn dein schmerz jetzt unglaublich gross ist,geh durch das tal der tränen und erheb dich danach wieder.deine frau würde es sich sicherlich wünschen, wo immer sie auch jetzt sein mag...
ein sänger hat seinen schmerz über seine an krebs verstorbene frau auf den punkt gebracht.auch wenn es sehr traurig ist,aber der grundgedanke sagt:es geht immer irgendwie weiter...geb nicht auf...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UC81i2M30Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (30. Mai 2012)

Herbert Grönemeyer traf es auch sehr schwer.
Innerhalb von 3 Tagen starben erst sein Bruder, dann noch seine Frau (3. und 5. Nov '98).
Das Lied <Der Weg> ist seiner Anna gewidmet.

Ich bewundere, wie er all das bisher verarbeitet hat und nach einer Pause mit neuen wunderschönen Liedern wiederkam.
Ich wünsche nur allen, daß sie die Schicksalsschläge verarbeiten können und nicht dran zerbrechen.

Ich muss immer an meine Freundin denken, die 2011/2012 nur 2 Monate lang Oma "war".
Mir hilft der Glaube und daß das Leid für die ehemals Kranken ein Ende hat.
In schöner Erinnerung habe ich den Tod (Lungenkrebs auch ohne Rauchen) meiner Oma (ich war damals ca 7 Jahre alt).
Wir fanden sie morgens schlafend mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht - sie wußte, wo sie hinging, sie war vorbereitet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Gestern Nacht ist meine Oma verstorben, nu hab ich von meiner Familie väterlicher Seite gar keinen mehr (paar Groß-Cousinen, zu denen ich aber noch nie richtigen Kontakt hatte) ._. 
Sie saß schon sehr lange im Rollstuhl und nach dem Tod meines Vaters (der sie auch noch pflegte) ging es ihr immer schlechter, mit 90 Jahren auch kein Wunder.
Jetzt muss ich mir die Beerdigung antun, wo ich dann Leute treffe, die ich 15 Jahre net mehr wiedergesehen habe und sich auch sonst nicht für mich oder meine Familie interessierten. 

Well, life goes on :/


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht ist meine Oma verstorben, nu hab ich von meiner Familie väterlicher Seite gar keinen mehr (paar Groß-Cousinen, zu denen ich aber noch nie richtigen Kontakt hatte) ._.
> Sie saß schon sehr lange im Rollstuhl und nach dem Tod meines Vaters (der sie auch noch pflegte) ging es ihr immer schlechter, mit 90 Jahren auch kein Wunder.
> Jetzt muss ich mir die Beerdigung antun, wo ich dann Leute treffe, die ich 15 Jahre net mehr wiedergesehen habe und sich auch sonst nicht für mich oder meine Familie interessierten.
> 
> Well, life goes on :/



Tja sowas ist immer schwierig.... am besten einfach hingehen und versuchen sich im Hintergrund zu halten... du gehst ja net wegen der Leute hin sondern wegen deiner Oma.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Die Beerdigung ist eh erstma Nebensache, werde ich schon irgendwie schaffen. ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Juni 2012)

mein Mitgefühl Sh1k4ari

bei meiner Frau hatten wir zum Glück beide die gleiche Ansicht: anonym im Friedwald beerdigen.
o.k., die Nachbarn kamen heute Mittag vorbei, war aber irgendwie "entspanntere" Atmosphäre, trotzdem gerade mal wieder paar Strophen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> mein Mitgefühl Sh1k4ri



Danke dir


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

Uh...Beerdigungen....Ich hab für mich beschlossen eine Seebestattung machen zu lassen. Wobei Beerdigungen sich eigtl. nach den Angehörigen richten sollte. Aber sehen die das im Moment der Trauer auch wirklich klar? Nach dem Tod meiner Mutter habe ich sehr viel Zeit auf dem Friedhof verbracht, einfach weil ich ihr nah sein wollte und dachte, wie gut das ich diesen Platz hab. 
Nie hätte ich mir eine Seebestattung vorstellen können!
Mein Vater reagierte ganz anders. Noch während der Beerdigung ging er einfach... 
Verwandte und Bekannte, die ihr Beileid ausdrücken wollten zerissen sich den Mund. "Wie kann man nur!" Was für ein Mensch!" und Kopfschütteln überall wo man hinsah.
Ich fand es Klasse, das er zu seinen Gefühlen stand. Er wollte allein sein- mit sich und seiner Frau. Da war kein Platz für all die Leute und er mied den Friedhof.
Während ich Trost in der Grabpflege fand, suchte er die Plätze ihres gemeinsamen Lebens und fand hier Trost. 
Nach einiger Zeit änderte es sich- ich ging nicht mehr zum Friedhof aber mein Vater fand Freude an der Pflege dieses kleinen Gartens^^

Nun ist mein Vater tot (schon etwas länger und nicht gerad eben gestorben-darauf wollt ich nicht hinaus) und diesmal habe ich die Beerdigung geleitet. 
Vermutlich haben alle darauf gewartet , das ich mich ebenso verhalte wie mein Vater seinerzeit^^
 Und ich habe auch den Druck und die Erwartungshaltung gespürt und gedacht, jeder sollte das Recht haben so zu trauern, wie er es für richtig hält! Der eine geht zur Beerdigung, der andere nicht!
Ups...viel zu viel Text! Ich verrenne mich ^^
Was ich eigtl. sagen wollte: Viel Kraft denjenigen, die nahe Angehörige verloren haben- aber ihr wisst am besten wie ihr mit eurer Trauer am besten umgehen könnt. Die Zeit heilt keine Wunden aber der Schmerz wird durch neue, andere schöne Momente ein wenig gelindert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Jeder trauert auf seine Weise. Ich besuche meinen Vater nicht oft auf dem Friedhof, meist nur zu seinem Geburtstag und zum Todestag. Kann es einfach nicht ab, genau so wie Beerdigungen oder Krankenhäuser (ich weiß komisch). Überall so ne eigenartige und bedrückende Atmosphäre, keine Ahnung. 

Heißt aber auch nicht, dass ich nicht an ihn denke.^^ 

P.S. Ich will auch ne Seebestattung, kann ich auch nicht erklären. Scheint für mich einfach am sinnvollsten.


----------



## Manaldheilungl (1. Juni 2012)

Ich behalte meine Familienmitglieder die nicht mehr unter uns weilen dort, wo es wichtig ist. In meinem Herzen und in meinen Gedanken.
Das was auf dem Friedhof liegt, sind nur Überreste für mich.


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2012)

Seh ich genauso. Ich bin nach den Beerdigungen nie wieder auf dem Friedhof gewesen - nicht am Grab meiner Grosseltern und nicht an dem meiner Mutter. Wuesste nicht, was die Naehe zu einer Urne voll Asche bringen sollte. Wenn ich mich erinnern will, dann denke ich an gemeinsame Zeiten oder Erlebnisse. Das kann ich immer und ueberall tun wo ich moechte...


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso.


Eine Freundin wurde mal für ihre Art der Trauer kritisiert... sie ging nicht auf den Friedhof. Ihre vortreffliche Antwort: Friedhof? Dort war ich nie mit meinem Vater. Wenn ich meinem Vater nahe sein will, setz ich mich auf die Schaukel, die er uns damals gebaut hat.

Der Satz hat sich bei mir eingehakt. Jeder soll eben das tun, was er als richtig empfindet.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2012)

die schaukel wird wohl auch für mich das letzte rückzugsgebiet sein.... sie steht bis heute 
so viele lustige erinnerungen alle mitglieder der familie. und auch die schmerzlichen, wie eine ausgekugelte schulter. mehr kann ich mir nach heutigem verständnis nicht wünschen


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Ich war bislang auch nicht mehr auf dem Friedhof seit der Urnenbeisetzung. Meine Mutter wurde auch in einer Art Friedwald beerdigt, allerdings ein etwas gepflegteres Stück Wald, nur für Bürger der Kleinstadt, in der sie gewohnt hat.

Bin mir aber sicher, dass ich früher oder später wieder dort hinfinden werde. Da mein Elternhaus mittlerweile verkauft ist und bald nicht mehr steht und ihre Wohnung, in der sie zuletzt gelebt hat, auch leergeräumt ist, bleiben mir kaum Plätze des gemeinsamen Lebens. Ich hätte mich z.B. gerne auf die Terasse am alten Haus gesetzt, da hab ich gerne mit ihr gesessen, wenn es warm war.

Mir hat es übrigens unglaublich geholfen, einen Brief zu schreiben, mit vielen unausgesprochenen Dingen, für die mir, da es doch deutlich schneller ging als erwartet (der Arzt hat am Tag, an dem sie gestorben ist, vorher noch von Monaten gesprochen) und ihn der Urne beizulegen. Für mich eine unglaubliche Erleichterung, weil jetzt nichts mehr Unausgesprochenes zwischen uns steht und ich ihr gesagt habe, was ich ihr noch sagen wollte.

Die Trauerfeier war mehr oder weniger öffentlich, wobei wir auch nur eingeladen haben und keine Anzeige in der Zeitung stand. Mir waren die Leute, abgesehen von meiner Familie (meine Tante war mir z.B. extrem wichtig), vollkommen egal. Das waren Freunde von meiner Mutter, mit denen ich teilweise früher in gutem Kontakt stand, die ich aber schon längere Zeit vorm Tod meiner Mutter komplett gemieden bis ignoriert habe, weil ich wusste, was da alles hintenrum geredet wurde, egal über wen. Für mich war die Trauerfeier ein Geschenk an meine Mutter, was auch für meinen Seelenfrieden gut war, so kurz nach ihrem Tod. Die Lieder waren von mir ausgewählt (ein Stück hab ich selbst gespielt), die Pfarrerin ist vorher ordentlich von mir geimpft worden, was sie sagen soll etc. War mir einfach unglaublich wichtig, dass ihr das gefallen hätte.

Die Urnenbeisetzung fand dann im allerengsten Kreis statt - mein Vater, meine Tante (und in meiner Trauerzeit mit mein größter Rückhalt, deswegen wollte ich sie dabei haben) und ich. Sonst niemand. Es gab mehrere, die immer wieder nachgefragt haben, wann es ist, aber mein Vater und ich haben immer wieder gesagt: "Die Trauerfeier war für alle da, da wart ihr da. Die Urnenbeisetzung ist vor allem für meine Tochter, für sonst eigentlich niemanden." Ich weiß nicht, was die Beisetzung für ihn bedeutet hat, aber für mich war es eine Art Abschluss mit der heftigsten Trauer.

Was ich damit sagen will: Ich kann mich nur anschließen, jeder trauert anders. Ich bin z.B. bei der Trauerfeier nicht an den Sarg gegangen, um mich zu verabschieden (der blieb zwar zu, aber ich wollte und konnte trotzdem nicht), sondern hab "nur" eine Kerze angezündet beim Rausgehen. Auch dafür hab ich einige blöde Blicke geerntet, so von wegen "Ach, nicht mal Abschied nehmen will sie." Auch im Krankenhaus bin ich nicht nochmal ins Zimmer rein, ich glaube, dann hätt ich nen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen. Mein Abschied kam bei der Urnenbeisetzung, da hab ich auch Rotz und Wasser geflennt und meine Knie sind eingeknickt, weil ich nicht mehr konnte. Aber seitdem geht es mir deutlich besser.

So, Roman vorbei. In diesem Sinne noch das Lied, was ich gespielt hab:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTWUoJLLWAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Mutter hat es geliebt, wenn ich Klavier gespielt habe, und sich immer unglaublich gefreut, wenn ich was neues gelernt hatte. Das Lied hat sie zu Lebzeiten leider nie kennengelernt - war für mich aber einfach nur passend in diesem Moment, auf diesem Klavier und in dieser Halle (ich hatte an mehrere Lieder gedacht, bei diesem von Anfang an das beste Gefühl, was sich dann beim Probespielen ein paar Tage vorher auch bestätigt hat).


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat es geliebt, wenn ich Klavier gespielt habe, und sich immer unglaublich gefreut, wenn ich was neues gelernt hatte. Das Lied hat sie zu Lebzeiten leider nie kennengelernt - war für mich aber einfach nur passend in diesem Moment, auf diesem Klavier und in dieser Halle (ich hatte an mehrere Lieder gedacht, bei diesem von Anfang an das beste Gefühl, was sich dann beim Probespielen ein paar Tage vorher auch bestätigt hat).




das lied hört sich ähnlich wie dieses an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5qlm5CRFC0

btt:finde ich gut wie hier über das tabuthema "tod" geschrieben wird...meist geht der verlust eines geliebten menschen unter dem deckmantel des schweigens verloren...ich finde hier kann man schreiben was man fühlt und das ist gut so
udn @sh1k4ri: auch von mir mein Beileid...


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, an "Comptine d'un autre été - L'après midi" hatt ich auch gedacht, auch am "Probespieltag" gespielt, aber es hatte einfach auf dem Klavier und in der Halle lange nicht den Klang, den "Not Tomorrow" hatte. Hätte ich den Flügel und das Wohnzimmer meiner besten Freundin da gehabt, hätt ich vermutlich eher sogar Amelie gespielt. Oder "River flows in you" von Yiruma.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

Not Tomorrow ist auch ein schöner Song, generell der Soundtrack von Silent Hill ist einfach genial.

Und danke shadow


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

R.I.P Eduard Khil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Oh maaaan. Dann entecke ich mal was und Olli war schneller....


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (6. Juni 2012)

komme gerade von der ersten Spätschicht seit dem Tod meiner Frau
Arbeit hat gut geklappt, aber das Nach-Hause-kommen war schrecklich: niemand der auf mich wartet, kein "Hallo Schatz, wie war Dein Tag" oder "hab Dir noch Essen warmgehalten" 
jetzt erstmal wieder 1 Feiertag und dann mal schauen

auf diesem Wege nochmal thx @ all hier, auch für die PMs

bin jetzt wieder ziemlich down, nach ner kurzen Hochform, naja, es wird schon irgendwie weitergehen


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juni 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> bin jetzt wieder ziemlich down, nach ner kurzen Hochform, naja, es wird schon irgendwie weitergehen



Wenn so gar nichts mehr geht, hab ich immer noch einen Rettungsring-Spruch von einer Freundin im Kopf.
"Das ist alles nur Chemie in deinem Kopf! Dir gehts beschissen, das Bahn-Gleis scheint näher als der nächste Morgen. Aber es ist verdammte Chemie! Und du bist stärker."

Kein Spruch, den man auf seine Substanz prüfen sollte. Aber gut genug, um einmal tief durchzuatmen.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UC81i2M30Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. Juni 2012)

danke shadow24 & Tikume für den Grönemeyer-Song

habe mal eben mich um den Laptop meiner Frau gekümmert und da hat sie doch wahrhaftig was für mich hinterlassen, inkl. diesem Link hier:
das wünsch ich Dir

ui, was trifft der Typ mit seinem Album meine aktuelle Situation da passen so viele Lieder zu uns (muß ich als Trance&House-Fan mal neidvoll anerkennen)


----------



## Xidish (10. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn es mich nicht so ganz direkt betroffen hat ...

Meine Freundin (47) wurde 2 Tage vor Weihnachten letzten Jahres Oma.
Leider hielt diese Freude über das Baby (Jaron - Der der Freude bringt) nicht lange an.
Auffrund eines nicht bemerkten Herzfehlers (war zu groß und zu aktiv) starb das Baby schon 2 Monate später
im Auto dessen Mutter. 

Als ich es erfuhr (sie waren beim Arzt zu Wiederbelebungsversuchen), 
daddelte ich ca 3 Stunden bei youutube und myvideo nach Musik - ziellos.
Was ich da dachte und fühlte - Leere, Trauer, Ziellosigkeit  ---

Dann stieß ich auf ein Lied - ein wunderschönes Lied, daß von Nena stammt, 
welche sich auch nach harten Schicksalsschlägen für paar Jahre aus der Musikwelt verabschiedet hatte.
Sie kam dann mit neuer Lebenskraft (Glauben?) zurück ,it dem Album Wunder gescheh'n.
Ich kann nur den Hut ziehen, wie sie all das scheinbar gepackt hat.

aus diesem Album ...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7380795/Nena_Du_bist_ueberall


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2012)

Ich finds ja gut wenn mit solchen Songs alles mögliche angestoßen werden soll, aber manchmal frage ich mich, ob es einem die Stimmung nicht eher noch schlechter macht, als sie eh schon ist?

Naja soll jetzt nicht in ne Diskussion ausarten, muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## zoizz (6. Juli 2012)

> Wie das Kölner Boulevard-Blatt „Express" berichtet, starb Schlösser in der Nacht zum Donnerstag in seinem Bett an einem Herzinfarkt. Der Sender „Vox" bestätigte inzwischen die Nachricht vom Tod des Maklers.
> 
> „Es ist ein absoluter Schock! Wir haben noch am Mittwoch mit ihm gedreht und er hat sich mit ,Bis morgen!' verabschiedet. Unser Beileid gilt seinen Freunden und Verwandten", zitiert der Kölner „Express" eine Vox-Sprecherin. Der Sender gibt auch auf Anfrage keine Fotos des Verstorbenen hinaus – aus Rücksicht auf die Familie.
> 
> ...


Focus online


Er war der einzig echte!


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Juli 2012)

R.I.P. Ernest Borgnine 
Ein großer Schauspieler, den man als Kind noch garnicht schätzen konnte in seiner Rolle als Waffentechniker von Airwolf.


----------



## win3ermute (10. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> R.I.P. Ernest Borgnine



Jupp. Und es gibt wohl kein größeres filmisches Denkmal als die ikonische Szene aus Peckinpahs Meisterwerk "The Wild Bunch", als die Outlaws ohne sich abzusprechen zum letzten blutigen Gefecht aufbrechen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TLEcgNxqDw[/youtube]

"Give 'em Hell, Pyke!"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Juli 2012)

Grade unser Zwergkaninchen begraben...


----------



## Merianna (16. Juli 2012)

Jon Lord Keyboarder von Deep Purple ist heute gestorben 
Einer der die Rockgeschichte mitgeprägt hat


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2012)

wtf jon lord ist tot. 
nie bachtet. rip.
hammondorgel ftw!!!


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72jJh_e6eeg

kp ab und wie man yt vids einbindet. aber je mehr den link anschauen umso besser.
alden falden. das ist kranker shit


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=72jJh_e6eeg
> 
> kp ab und wie man yt vids einbindet. aber je mehr den link anschauen umso besser.
> alden falden. das ist kranker shit



Jawoll, John Lord ist tot und Justin Biber lebt.
Soooo ungerecht kann die Welt sein *seufz*


----------



## Xidish (22. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> R.I.P. Ernest Borgnine
> Ein großer Schauspieler, den man als Kind noch garnicht schätzen konnte in seiner Rolle als Waffentechniker von Airwolf.


Spielte er nicht auch auch in <Die Bären sind los> einer Baseball-Serie, mit?

zum Thema

- erst im Februar das 2 monatige Enkel meiner Freundin
- vor ca 1 Monat dann die Mutter meiner Freundin

und heute Mittag erfahren ...

- daß mein Dad im Urlaub in Peru verunglückt ist


Es reicht nun! 

Ruhe in Frieden ...


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

wtf? jetzt fehlen mir die worte. mein beileid. schon näheres erfahren?


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> [....]



Mein Beileid!


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (22. Juli 2012)

puh, Xidish ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Freundin viel Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen in dieser schweren Zeit!


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

puh mein aufrichtiges Beileid ! Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft für die kommenden Wochen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juli 2012)

Mein Beileid !


----------



## Xidish (22. Juli 2012)

Ich danke Euch!



Aun schrieb:


> schon näheres erfahren?


Heute Mittag als ich nach Hause kam, war ein Anruf meiner Mam auf Telefon zu sehen -
und da die Nummer gespeichert ist, stand deren Name auch da, was mich schon verwunderte, da beide ja in Peru waren.

Wenn ich das heute alles richtig verstanden habe ...

Am 11. Juli ging es nach Peru.
Letzten Montag bekam mein Vater Durchfall und dagegen entsprechende Medizin (Tabletten).
Sein Kreislauf litt auch unter der Erkrankung.

Nun wollte die Reisegruppe am Mittwoch zum Strand fahren.
Da ging es an der Küste zufuß den Berg hinab.
Mein Dad fühlte sich da zwar schon besser, aber noch nicht gesund und er wollte mit 4 anderen Leuten oben beim Bus bleiben und paar Fotos machen.
Als die Reisgruppe wieder vom Strand hoch zum Bus kam, war mein Dad verschwunden.

Wie sich nur wenig später rausstellte, war er von der Klippe so 100 Meter tief auf den Strand gestürzt (lag auf dem Bauch mit ausgestreckten Armen).
Vermutlich musste er wegen dem Durchfall (hatte er noch etwas)in das Gebüsch und hat dort wegen Kreislaufproblemen den Halt verloren.

Das Ganze wird noch untersucht.
Rücküberführung etc. ... alles viel Arbeit
Dankbar können wir sein, wie lieb und hilfsbereit die Peruaner bisher meiner Mutter zur Seite standen.
Mit ihrer Hilfe konnte schon viel erreicht werden und meine Mam nach Hamburg (nach Hause)kommen.

Übernächsten Dienstag wäre er 74 geworden und nächstes Jahr um diese Zeit hätten sie Goldene Hochzeit gefeiert.


----------



## win3ermute (20. August 2012)

Tony Scott hat mit 68 Jahren sein Leben aus noch unklaren Gründen beendet.

Der jüngere Bruder von Ridley Scott war ein besessener Regisseur, der grundsätzlich mit einem ganzen Haufen Kameras drehte, um jeglichen Winkel abzudecken. Angefangen als seichter "Blockbuster"-Regisseur für Bruckheimer ("Top Gun"; "Days of Thunder"), bei denen bereits seine besondere Gabe für perfekt inszenierte "Action" als auch großartige Filmmomente, die sich in die Erinnerung einbrennen, mehr als eindrucksvoll zu sehen war, bereicherte später er das Kino mit Spannungsfilmen wie "The Last Boy Scout", "Crimson Tide", "Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1", "Unstopable", "Deja Vu" oder "Spy Game".

In Erinnerung bleiben wird er allerdings eher für drei Filme, in denen er hemmungslos experimentierte: Da wäre der völlig abgedrehte "Domino" mit seiner unglaublich schnellen Schnittechnik; der von Quentin Tarantino geschriebene "True Romance" und natürlich Scotts Meisterwerk "Man on Fire". 
Hoffnungen auf weitere Hollywood-A-Filme dieses Kalibers sind nun leider dahin. Was immer Tony Scott auch zu seinem Freitod bewegt hat - er wird von Kinofans vermisst werden.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Der Typ hat echt Top Gun gedreht?

Oh dann fehlt er mir auch


----------



## Knallfix (20. August 2012)

RIP Tony 
Nie wird es wieder so schön scheppern auf der Leinwand.


Ebenfalls heute verstorben:
Der Sänger Scott McKenzie - San Franciso
RIP und immer eine Blume im Haar.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

scott mckenzie ist auch tot


----------



## Alux (25. August 2012)

RIP Neil Armstrong

Der erste Mensch auf dem Mond ist heute von uns gegangen.
Todesursache sind angeblich Komplikationen die bei einer Herz OP vor zwei Wochen auftraten.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (26. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> RIP Neil Armstrong
> 
> Der erste Mensch auf dem Mond ist heute von uns gegangen.
> Todesursache sind angeblich Komplikationen die bei einer Herz OP vor zwei Wochen auftraten.




 der Mann kam immer sehr sympathisch rüber.


----------



## Immondys (31. August 2012)

R.I.P. Dr. Sommer. Da werden auch noch 35 Jahre später Jugenderinnerungen wach. Die Mädels, die in der Bravo schmökerten, der kleine geile Immo aus dem Schachclub mit der Nerdbrille der sich über die Bravo immer amüsierte, aber doch stets mal bei Sommer reingeschaut hat. Ja, wo ist die Zeit geblieben? Er ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2012)

Ach der hat das doch seit Jahren schon nicht mehr selber gemacht. Trotzdem schade.


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ach der hat das doch seit Jahren schon nicht mehr selber gemacht. Trotzdem schade.


"der" war ne die


----------



## Ellesmere (3. September 2012)

Aber eine sehr männliche 

Dr. Sommer ist tot Artikel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (4. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Michael Clarke Duncan ist am Montag im Alter von 54 wahrscheinlich an den Folgen eines Herzinfarkts gestorben.

R.I.P. John Coffey


----------



## Noxiel (4. September 2012)

Och menno, mit 54 Jahren ist man ohnehin viel zu jung zum sterben aber das es dann darüber hinaus auch noch einen so sympathischen und guten Schauspieler erwischen muß, ist doppelt tragisch.


----------



## LarsW (4. September 2012)

> "Bitte Boss,tun Sie mir nicht dieses Ding über's Gesicht!Machen Sie's mir nicht dunkel,ich habe Angst im Dunkeln."


In diesem Sinne- Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2012)




----------



## Legendary (4. September 2012)

Voll schlimm, vor allem weil er als John Coffey wirklich brilliant gespielt hat. Einer der Filme, die einen wirklich zum weinen bringen. 

RIP.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (4. September 2012)

Aber ich denke mal, der ist an den Steroiden oder sonstiges Gestorben. So ein Fleischberg wie der war, des kannst so niemals Trainieren.


----------



## Seridan (4. September 2012)

"Mein Name ist John Coffey, wie das Getränk, nur etwas anders geschrieben."




Schade um dich, Michael Clarke Duncan!


----------



## Davatar (5. September 2012)

Ich weiss, das gehört jetzt eigentlich nicht hier rein...aber: Bin ich der Einzige, der "The Green Mile" absolut mies, lächerlich und schlecht gespielt fand? Da fand ich seine Rolle in "A night at the Roxbury" als Türsteher wesentlich glaubhafter und überzeugender, auch wenn er da nur ne kleine Nebenrolle hatte.


----------



## Alux (11. September 2012)

Leider erst heute gelesen. Am 8. September ist Bill Moggridge, der Erfinder des Laptops verstorben.


----------



## MayoAmok (1. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dirk Bach ist tot.

Er wurde 51 Jahre alt.

RIP


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Oktober 2012)

Dirk Bach? Echt? 

R.I.P.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2012)

WTF O.O


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Oktober 2012)

RIP Dirk


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Oktober 2012)

Gute Reise Dirk


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Oktober 2012)

DAs hat mich auch gerade ziemlich überrascht


----------



## yves1993 (1. Oktober 2012)

Über die Todesursache scheint noch nicht viel gewusst zu sein.

Weitere Quellen:

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/dirk-bach-ist-tot-a-859044.html

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirk_Bach#cite_note-bz-0

R.I.P.


----------



## Dominau (1. Oktober 2012)

51 ist heutzutage echt kein Alter mehr. 

R.I.P Dirk 


http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/berlin/dirk-bach-ist-tot-article1554296.html


----------



## Reflox (1. Oktober 2012)

Das ist echt schade, er war einer meiner Lieblingskomiker


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe besonders seine Hörbücher geliebt. Er hat den Romanen von Walter Moers eine ganz eigene Klasse verliehen. Sehr Schade


----------



## Legendary (1. Oktober 2012)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Dirk Bach ist tot.
> 
> Er wurde 51 Jahre alt.
> 
> RIP



Ach laber keinen Scheiß!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2012)

Hm yoah, hat mich auch überrascht. Aber was solls, wenigstens müssen wir ihn nimmer im Dschungelcamp ertragen. Hoffentlich wirds jetzt ganz abgesetzt, aber was sollte dann den Voyeurismus des Deutschen befriedigen?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Oktober 2012)

der beste clip von ihm war schlimme ecke 
oder der sprecher von 

*Oggy und die Kakerlaken http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsCRJasXZxY
*


----------



## Saji (1. Oktober 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden, Dirk.


----------



## wowfighter (1. Oktober 2012)

Rest in Peace Man sieht sich für mich einer der Menschen mit viel Herz!


----------



## LarsW (1. Oktober 2012)

Und wieder einmal geht ein so lebensfroher Mensch- die Welt ist einfach nicht fair.
Ruhe in Frieden,Dirk.


----------



## Legendary (1. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal geht ein so lebensfroher Mensch- die Welt ist einfach nicht fair.


Das ist leider der Kreis des Lebens...da sieht man mal wieder wie schnell und unerwartet sowas gehen kann. Ich bin froh, dass ich bis auf Oma und Onkel noch nie andere Leute in meinem Kreis verloren habe (Freunde etc.)


----------



## Xidish (1. Oktober 2012)

War auch vorhin bei den Nachrichten überrascht.

Ich mocht seine Auftritte zwar nicht so sonderlich.
Das hatte er in meinen Augen gar nicht nötig.
Er hatte sehr viel Kreativität und Talent.

Ruhe in Frieden


Persönlich für mich finde ich es langsam etwas komsich, wenn ich bedenke, daß ich so allmählich die nächste Generation bin, die "geht"
und um einen herum die Mitmenschen wegsterben, mit denen man nun sein "halbes" Leben verbracht hat/aufgewachsen ist.
Ich habe schon viele liebe Menschen (Freunde, Freundesfreunde, Familie, Bekannte) verloren - Alter: Jüngster 2 Monate und Älteste 85 (da war ich 7).

greetz


----------



## wtfbelegt (1. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> WTF O.O




exact das war mein erster gedanke,als ich die nachricht eben auf der arbeit bekam. :-/


----------



## MayoAmok (25. Oktober 2012)

Wieder eine schlechte Nachricht. 

Das Verschwinden von Franc Tausch ist geklärt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seine Schwester bestätigte, dass er im August verstorben ist. 


Bis zuletzt hat er seinen Youtube-Kanal FilmKritikTV betrieben.

http://www.starsontv...rtikel-0021433/


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2012)

Musste erstmal googeln wer das ist.


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2012)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wieder eine schlechte Nachricht.
> 
> Das Verschwinden von Franc Tausch ist geklärt.
> 
> ...



WTF?


Ich kannte den Typen, weil ich bei Trailer suche immer eher unwissentlich auf seine Links geklickt hab.
Sehr sympathisch. Schade um ihn!


----------



## Seridan (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte es auch gerade vermelden. ((
Er war Super, hat tolle Kritiken gebracht. Ich könnte heulen...
Tschüss aus Hollywood, Franc.

Machs Gut!


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2012)

Muss man den kennen?

Nichts desto trotz RIP.


----------



## Knallfix (26. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Muss man den kennen?
> 
> Nichts desto trotz RIP.


Muss man nicht, aber Er und sein FilmkritikTV Kanal auf Youtube waren eine äußerst posivtive Bereicherung für den deutschsprachigen Raum. 
RIP


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2012)

RIP Mitch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DyOSx62c2Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> RIP Mitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait.....what?


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2012)

ich bin ein link


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich bin ein link



Ach kacke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2012)

Bin total sprachlos. Konnte ihn einmal Live erleben und er ist einfach total nett und ein toller Künstler. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




._.


----------



## Xidish (1. November 2012)

... zwar schon ein paar Tage her ...

R.i.P ... Emanuel Steward




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Infos


----------



## floppydrive (2. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin total sprachlos. Konnte ihn einmal Live erleben und er ist einfach total nett und ein toller Künstler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat seinem Name aber nicht alle Ehre gemacht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Hat seinem Name aber nicht alle Ehre gemacht







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrUIx_lVFQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2012)

Nyancat ist gestorben.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. November 2012)

Hääää? Bitte um Aufklärung @Reflox.


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2012)

Nyan Cat - Klick mich hart


----------



## MayoAmok (12. November 2012)

Wolf Gerlach, "Vater" der Mainzelmännchen ist tot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.heute.de/ZDF/zdfportal/web/heute-Nachrichten/4672/25222430/686e5f/Der-Vater-der-Mainzelm%C3%A4nnchen-ist-tot.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iotEroE6OE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

rip larry hagman. hach als stift noch bezaubernde jeannie schaun 



ruhe in frieden opa nr.2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RS_UaPrQ3DI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der 2. opa in 3 wochen. boar leckt mich doch alle...
opa 1. metastasen, opa 2. vor gut ner std, kein lebenswillen mehr... boar bitte erschießt mich jmd....
und ich kann heute nich mehr heim boar fuck dreck.... leckt mich doch alle am a....


----------



## Ogil (9. Dezember 2012)

RIP Sir Patrick Moore, Astronom und seit ueber 50 Jahren Moderator von "The Sky At Night" - was ihm zum am laengsten aktiven TV-Host der gleichen Show weltweit machte. Mehr dazu hier...


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2012)

*WARUM?...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Na da lass ich doch auch mal ein paar Rest-in-Peace-Wünsche hier... an die gestorbenen Kinder von Connecticut


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2012)

Das geht einem unter die Haut.
Wie kalt und emotionlos muss einer sein um 6 jährige zu töten.

R.I.P.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2012)

Da ist man doch irgendwie ein wenig fassungslos, was Menschen alles anrichten können. 6 Jahre... manoman. 

R I P

(Und ja, jeden Tag sterben Kinder auf der Welt)


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

rip john klugman. - quincy darsteller und warscheinlich kommissar unser aller kindheit.

rip jack klugman - ua "tootsie"


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> rip john klugman. - quincy darsteller und warscheinlich kommissar unser aller kindheit.
> 
> rip jack klugman - ua "tootsie"



Schließe mich an 


Dieses Jahr gehen ungewöhnlich viele Tolle Leute....


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

gerry anderson..... ich hab die thunderbirds folgen geliebt


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

In unserem Dorf sind in diesem Jahr 17 Menschen gestorben, das bei 1400 Einwohnern. So viele waren es noch nie... 
Am schlimmsten war es letze Woche, da hat es einen 17 jährigen bei einem Motorradunfall unschuldig erwischt.
Echt scheiße sowas -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

http://www.wn.de/Mue...au-aus-Muenster

Gestern ist mein ehemaliger Schulleiter gestorben, dem ich viel zu verdanken habe, wirklich sehr viel. Ich kann es selbst auchnoch kaum fassen, das soetwas passieren kann.

Dementsprechend möge er in Frieden ruhen. Mehr in Worte fassen kann ich es gerade nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (3. Januar 2013)

Mein Beileid Sean ...

R.i.P

auch den gestrigen beiden Opfern eines Geisterfahrers.
Was da gesteren einer veranstaltet hat ...... unglaublich, wie wer auf sowas kommt ...

gestern auf der A1 (focus)

In den letzten 3 Monaten kamen 24 Menschen durch Geisterfahrer ums Leben ...

Und das Kurioseste war:
_Mitte Dezember verlässt ein 55-Jähriger aus Angst vor Geisterfahrern die Autobahn 3 in Bayern. Bizarr: Der Geisterfahrer war er selbst.
..._ (auch nachzulesen auf focus).


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2013)

So bizarr ist das nicht, denn offenbar kann man einfacher zum (ungewollten) Geisterfahrer werden als man denkt.
Ich hatte auch mal eine Arbeitskollegin der das passiert ist (ging aber auch gut aus).


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> In den letzten 3 Monaten kamen 24 Menschen durch Geisterfahrer ums Leben ...
> 
> Und das Kurioseste war:
> _Mitte Dezember verlässt ein 55-Jähriger aus Angst vor Geisterfahrern die Autobahn 3 in Bayern. Bizarr: Der Geisterfahrer war er selbst.
> ..._ (auch nachzulesen auf focus).



Öhm bei uns hier in Oberbayern auf der A94 bei Mühldorf sind alleine in den letzten Monaten mehrere Leute durch Geisterfahrer gestorben, eine wollte sich selbst umbringen. Aber die Politik interessiert es ja einen ich sag jetzt mal Scheißdreck. 


Mir tun die Leute leid, die damit nichts zu tun hatten, wenn jemand so krank ist und meint er müsste sich mitm Auto darennen.


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2013)

RIP 

*Reddit Cofounder, Digital Activist Aaron Swartz *



http://gawker.com/5975410/reddit-cofounder-digital-activist-aaron-swartz-dead-from-suicide-at-26


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Ja genau, "Suizid".


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Januar 2013)

"Here stands baseball's perfect warrior. Here stands baseball's perfect knight."

R.I.P. Stan "The Man" Musial


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2013)

Der Mann der uns Yoda, Chewie und Co. lieferte, ist im stolzen alter von 98 Jahren (!) verstorben:

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/stuart-freeborn-star-wars-maskenbildner-ist-tot-a-881936.html



> *Er gestaltete Yoda, Chewbacca und Jabba the Hutt: Stuart Freeborn hat einige der populärsten Gestalten der Filmgeschichte geschaffen. Jetzt ist der britische Maskenbildner im Alter von 98 Jahren gestorben. "Star Wars"-Schöpfer George Lucas würdigt ihn: "Seine Kunst wird weiterleben."*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

is schon ne weile her, aber trotzdem wert erwähnt zu werden (meiner meinung nach)

RIP Ottfried Preußler

gestorben am 18.02.2013

hab die Bücher sehr gern gelesen.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

Trollmops,

Dein Link ist irgendwie nicht ganz korrekt.
Hier geht's zu ihm auf Wikipedia. 

Und ZAM, habe den zwar schon gesehen - nur wer war das nochmal?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und ZAM, habe den zwar schon gesehen - nur wer war das nochmal?



Paul Bearer, war in den 90ern und zwischendurch mal wieder als Manager an der Seite der WWE-Legende Undertaker (und Kane). Ist letzte Nacht verstorben.


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

Ah daher kam er mir so bekannt vor - habe das immer wieder gerne gesehen, dieses Wrestling. 

Na dann R.i.P


----------



## Knallfix (6. März 2013)

Schauspieler Dieter Pfaff
http://www.tagesschau.de/kultur/pfaff104.html

El Presidente Hugo Chavez
http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/chavez254.html


----------



## exill (24. März 2013)

Der junge und talentierte Rapper bekannt unter seinem Künsterlernamen NMZS nahm sich am 20.03.2013 das Leben. Laut seiner Crew war er schwer depressiv.
Wieder verlässt uns jemand viel zu früh.
Rest in Peace 28.11.1984 - 20.03.2013.
https://www.youtube....iCRgiuMjiK8lufQ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (2. April 2013)

Es hat den Schmuddelkönig erwischt: Jess Franco (richtiger Name: Jesus Franco) ist nicht mehr.

Seit Ende der 50er drehte er an die 200 Filme - und nicht einer wird wohl jemals als "Meisterwerk" gefeiert werden. Stattdessen gab es Exploitation pur; von Zombies zu Vampiren und Kannibalen bis hin zu unterschiedlichen Schnittversionen von Sexfilmchen für alle möglichen verschiedenen Länder. Franco drehte schnell und billig; manchmal gleichzeitig mehrere Filme in derselben Kulisse. Im Gegenzug genoss er eine hohe Freiheit, was es ihm erlaubte, seinen Voyeurismus hinter der Kamera auszuleben. Gerade wegen Francos Neigung zum Bizarren besteht bis heute eine große Fangemeinde, die selbst den langweiligsten Stinkern noch etwas abgewinnen kann. 

Ein Hoch auf den "Schmuddelkram"! Ich geb' mir zum Abschied Francos "Jack the Ripper" mit einem hervorragenden Kinski in der Titelrolle!


----------



## Aun (2. April 2013)

rest in peace!hab es auch recht spät gelesen. aber der mann war geilo ^^


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

mein letzter opa.....


----------



## Sin (11. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mein letzter opa.....



Mein Beileid, mein letzter Opa ist leider auch gerade dabei sich selber aufzugeben. Schrecklich ist dabei dass ich nicht weiß ob es Heute passiert, morgen, noch diesen Monat?


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mein letzter opa.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. April 2013)

Die mind. 3 Menschen, die durch den Bombenanschlag beim Boston Marathon starben.

Hoffentlich werden es nicht noch mehr.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2013)

Storm Thorgerson englischer Grafikdesigner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Mai 2013)

Offensichtlich Jeff Hanneman von Slayer. RIP.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Offensichtlich Jeff Hanneman von Slayer. RIP.



This. Ich wollte sie im Sommer Live sehen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUPoi16rTqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




RIP


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2013)

\m/  \m/


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> This. Ich wollte sie im Sommer Live sehen...


Jeff Hanneman ist schon seit er 2011 erkrankte nicht mehr mit Slayer auf Tour gegangen. Das heisst Du kannst Slayer wahrscheinlich genauso live sehen wie es bisher geplant war...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Das wusste ich nicht... mal gucken.


----------



## ZAM (7. Mai 2013)

RIP Ray Harryhausen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (7. Mai 2013)

Jupp, und danke für all' die schönen Filmmomente.


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2013)

R.I.P. Jeff Hanneman 

Der Gitarist und Songwriter von Slayer ist am 2.5. an Leberversagen infolge einer nekrotisierenden Fasziitis verstorben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Mai 2013)

Da kommst du etwas "spät":

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190095-rest-in-peace/page__view__findpost__p__3365557


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2013)

Omg ich schau den obersten Post an und lies statt 3 Mai aus irnem Grund 3 März und dacht mir noch häh is seitdem niemand mehr gestorben -.-  Shame on me


----------



## Xidish (22. Mai 2013)

Gerade eben in der Tageszeitung gelesen ...

Mitbegründer der US Rockband "The Doors" _Ray Manzarek_ gestorben

So hat auch sein Leiden nun ein Ende.

R.i.P.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMCl9eOBlsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



klasse Band


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2013)

RiP Trevor Balder, ua mit uriah heep und david bowie im geschäft, was fürn mann.
RiP Sarah Kirsch, habe in der schulzeit selbst davon was gelesen. einfach umwerfend.


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

rip ottmar walter und heinz flohe!


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

gerade eben erst gesehen oo 
Chris starb im Alter von 34 Jahren an einer Überdosis.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Khc-p3RxiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer ihn nicht kennt, sagt das evtl. was.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=170zcOz6FWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




R.i.P Chris


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2013)

RIP Allan Simonsen

http://www.24h-lemans.com/en/news/2013-24-heures-du-mans-official-statement_2_2_1746_11429.html


----------



## Xidish (22. Juni 2013)

R.i.P. 

Hans Hass

-> Vienna Online

Ich mochte seine Geschichten, Reportagen, Filme um die ganze Unterwasserwelt.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> RIP Allan Simonsen
> 
> http://www.24h-leman...1746_11429.html



Wollte grad posten... danke

Tragische sache


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> RIP Allan Simonsen
> 
> http://www.24h-leman...1746_11429.html



R.I.P so tragisch


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

rip Bert trautmann


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

RIP an die ältere korpulente Frau die heute am Bostalsee ertrank.


----------



## Caps-lock (23. Juli 2013)

R.I.P Franco de Gemini

Kaum jemand wird diesen Namen kennen, aber sein Mundharmonikaspiel kennt jeder.


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. Juli 2013)

Vor einer Woche ist Talia Castellano verstorben, unter ihrem Künstlernamen Talia Joy hat die 13jährige Krebspatientin in den letzten Jahren u.a. Youtube Videos zum Thema Make Up gemacht. Seit ihrem 6sten Lebensjahr hatte sie eine seltene Form von Nervenkrebs. Sie hat sich immer geweigert eine Perücke zu tragen "Make-Up is my wig" war ihr Motto. 

Sie hat unglaublich viele Menschen mit ihrem Mut und ihrer Positivität motiviert. 13 Jahre ist dennoch viel zu jung zum gehen. Keep on swimming, Talia.


----------



## Fakebook (26. Juli 2013)

R.I.P - für die mindestens 80 Toten in Spanien.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> R.I.P - für die mindestens 80 Toten in Spanien.



Da schließ ich mich mal schweigend an


----------



## schneemaus (16. August 2013)

Anderthalb Jahre nach meiner Mama ist jetzt meine "Stiefmama" (mein Vater und sie waren nicht verheiratet) sehr, sehr plötzlich gestorben. Routine-OP, am Tag danach kollabiert, Verlegung auf Intensiv, Erstversorgung, Lungenembolie, Reanimation, über Nacht alles versucht - heute morgen war nichts mehr zu machen. Sie wird mir sehr fehlen, ich hab mich wirklich gut mit ihr verstanden und mochte sie wirklich gerne. Welche Lücke sie hinterlässt, ist sehr schlimm (relativ große Familie).


----------



## Aun (17. August 2013)

WTF! und das wörtlich..... mäuschen..... wenn du nen kaputten, zum reden, brauchst, sach bescheid...... sry my dear....


----------



## Konov (17. August 2013)

Mein Beileid schneemaus!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rest in Peace Lee Thompson Young.


----------



## NoHeroIn (9. September 2013)

Wolfgang Herrndorf, Zeichner für die Titanic und Autor (u.a. des Romans "Tschick") hat sich am 26.08.2013 erschossen, um nicht an seiner Krebserkrankung zu sterben. Er hat darüber einen Blog geführt: wolfgnag-herrndorf.de


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

Otto Sander. da verneige ich mich doch mal ganz tief...... tja menschen sterben leider


----------



## Knallfix (13. September 2013)

RIP 
I'm not in the condition to fuck


----------



## Alux (18. September 2013)

R.I.P. Die Polizisten Roman Baumgartner, Manfred Daurer und Johann Ecker sowie der ehrenamtliche Rettungssanitäter Johann Dorfwirth, die ihr Leben lassen mussten bei dem Versuch einen Wilderer zu stoppen.


----------



## Grushdak (18. September 2013)

wirklich tragisch ...
Infos dazu (heute.de)
-------------------
R.i.P. my Onkel W.A. - das 3. Familienmitglied innerhalb 1[sup]1/2[/sup] Jahren


----------



## Alux (18. September 2013)

Mein Beileid


----------



## Aun (18. September 2013)

marcel reich-ranicki


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> marcel reich-ranicki


----------



## Doofkatze (18. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> marcel reich-ranicki




Alt werden ist fürchterlich! (Zitat Reich-Ranicki)



"Und so sehen wir betroffen / Den Vorhang zu und alle Fragen offen."


----------



## Konov (18. September 2013)

Das kam überraschend, trotz des stolzen Alters

RIP


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

Hiroshi Yamauchi


----------



## H2OTest (19. September 2013)

Mein Onkel ist heute gestorben ...


----------



## Konov (19. September 2013)

Mein Beileid H20!


----------



## H2OTest (19. September 2013)

Ist eher schlimm für meine Ma und meine Oma die bei mir leben ...


----------



## Knallfix (20. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Hiroshi Yamauchi



RIP 
Retter der Videospiele und Held unzähliger Kinderzimmer.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. September 2013)

Ich werde heute meinen Großvater beerdigen. : /


----------



## L0wki (20. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Hiroshi Yamauchi



domo arigato Yamauchi-San.


Ich finds irgendwie schade das keine der großen deutschen Gamingseiten es schafft einen Nachruf auf diesen für die Industrie so wichtigen Mann zu verfassen. Wir reden hier immerhin von dem Mann unter dessen weiser Führung eine Spielkartenfirma zu einem Global Player der Unterhaltungsindustrie wurde. Der uns unter anderem Gamboy, SNES, Zelda, Pokemon, Final Fantasy oder Super Mario beschert hat und der die Kindheit von so vielen beeinflusst hat.


----------



## Aun (20. September 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich werde heute meinen Großvater beerdigen. : /



tut mir leid. als ich 1 woche nach meinem bday im april meine opa beerdigen musste, war ich komischerweise sehr gefasst. da nachricht hat mich dabei mehr geschockt, als alles andere.


----------



## Aun (20. September 2013)

L0wki schrieb:


> domo arigato Yamauchi-San.
> 
> 
> Ich finds irgendwie schade das keine der großen deutschen Gamingseiten es schafft einen Nachruf auf diesen für die Industrie so wichtigen Mann zu verfassen. Wir reden hier immerhin von dem Mann unter dessen weiser Führung eine Spielkartenfirma zu einem Global Player der Unterhaltungsindustrie wurde. Der uns unter anderem Gamboy, SNES, Zelda, Pokemon, Final Fantasy oder Super Mario beschert hat und der die Kindheit von so vielen beeinflusst hat.



selbst spiegel-online hatte gestern darüber berichtet......


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2013)

Meine Oma gestern abend ...


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

tut mir leid für dich shikari


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2013)

Mein Beileid Shikri.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2013)

Danke. War die Mutter meines Vaters, der vor 7 Jahren gestorben ist. 

Nun bin nur noch ich übrig (vom Nachnamen her, entferntere Verwandte kenn ich nicht, außer meine Großtante). Ist sehr eigenartig.


----------



## Legendary (23. September 2013)

Denk dir nix, ich bin auch der letzte mit meinem (außergewöhnlichen) Namen. Nur noch mein Opa, aber der ist auch schon gut 70.


----------



## Grushdak (23. September 2013)

Wünsch Dir, Sh1k4ri, viel Kraft & alles Gute für die Zukunft!
Bin in ähnlicher Situation (letztes Jahr Tante + Vater und vor 2 Wochen mein Onkel)

----------------------------------------------------------
R.i.P Paul Kuhn

Er war echt ein Talent und bewundernswert.

Unter anderem ist folgender Schlager von ihm recht bekannt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EL-nTBiwdiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ps. Wurde oft gefragt, ob ich mit ihm verwandt bin - aufgrund meines Adoptiv-Namens.^


----------



## Aun (23. September 2013)

sry legendary. weiß seit diesem ajhr wie sowas ist, auch wenn ich eiskalt war.
 naja sind wa schon 2. bin nauch der letzte mit dem namen ( der allerletzte ^^)


----------



## Aun (23. September 2013)

sry doppelpost, aber differentes thema:

PAUL KUHN!
gerade als filmschauspieler....
ich bin zwar noch jung, aber selbst sowas kenn ich

und sein bekanntestes wohl lied:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EL-nTBiwdiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (24. September 2013)

Paul Kuhn machte auch nicht nur Schlager.

Das hier finde ich auch sehr schon und ist ebenso sehr bekannt (wobei das eine relativ neue Version ist).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjTmRgZzTBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (2. Oktober 2013)

RIP Tom Clancy


----------



## Aun (2. Oktober 2013)

what teh fuck....... grade selber gelesen......


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

RIP Tom jetzt kanste bucher im himmel schreiben


----------



## Caps-lock (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich lese seine Bücher seit 18 Jahren und mich hats tatsächlich etwas mitgenommen .
Auch wenn viel Hurrapatriatismus in seinen Büchern ist, sind es eben Bücher die unterhalten sollen und keine Sachbücher.
Und unterhalten können die Bücher immer.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

*Tomoyuki Dan  Theater actor and voice actor 
*
10.10.2013


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2013)

RIP Maria de Villota


----------



## Grushdak (16. Oktober 2013)

R.i.P

Hans Riegel (Nachrichten auf heute.de)

Danke für die nette Versüßung des Lebens. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Oktober 2013)

Fuck man -.-

R.I.P.

https://www.facebook...&type=1&theater


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2013)

R.I.P. Lou Scheimer


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Oktober 2013)

R.I.P. Kadir Nurman - der Erfinder des Döners


----------



## Fakebook (27. Oktober 2013)

R.I.P Lou Reed


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> R.I.P Lou Reed



^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYEC4TZsy-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. Oktober 2013)

kenne leider nur diese platte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zw4tHPUK6ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



>>


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2013)

<Perfect Day> kenne ich aus dem teils heftigen Film <Trainspotting>.
Das Lied wurde in den dortigen Soundtrack aufgenommen.
Ausschnitte zu Film erspar ich Euch jetzt mal.
Ich sage nur _The Worst Toilet In Scotland_ - ist nix für's Gemüt und FSK 16

Lou Reed scheint jedenfalls auch ein bewegtes leben gehabt zu haben.

R.i.P.


----------



## Aun (20. November 2013)

Dieter Hildebrandt


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2013)

Oh was mochte ich den ... R.i.P.

in memories ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsGy39fQfW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



--------------

Was mich gestern erschütterte war der Vorfall in Eichwalde - einem Nachbardorf von Zeuthen, wo ich 19 Jahre lang aufwuchs.

-> Bluttat in Eichwalde (online focus)

R.i.P

Hier bei uns wird derzeit auch wieder besonders an den Doppelmord gedacht (3 Jahre ist's nun schon wieder her).
Vergessen wird es nie.


----------



## Aun (22. November 2013)

und zum gedenken: RIP JFK


----------



## Aun (23. November 2013)

Walter Frosch


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2013)

Paul Walker


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Paul Walker



habe ich auch gerade gelesen. meine kinnlade ist immer noch unten.....

....


----------



## JokerofDarkness (1. Dezember 2013)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> habe ich auch gerade gelesen. meine kinnlade ist immer noch unten.....
> 
> ....


Dito


----------



## Alux (1. Dezember 2013)

Nicht nur euch ist die Kinnlade runtergeklappt.


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2013)

Angesichts seiner Karriere ist es kurios, dass er in einem zu schnell fahrenden Auto ums Leben kommt...
Hatte ihn nicht als großartigen Schauspieler in Erinnerung, hab ihn trotzdem gerne gesehen.

RIP Paul Walker


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch noch bisschen geschockt. Hat gute Filme gemacht (die ersten F&F, Antarctica, Running Scared..) und war noch so jung. 

Schade, aber naja. So ist das Leben.


----------



## Legendary (1. Dezember 2013)

war auch ganz geschockt...habt ihr das auto gesehen? :O


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2013)

_Jup..heftig :/_


----------



## Grushdak (1. Dezember 2013)

Ja schon tragisch - passiert leider viel zu oft auf diese Arrt und Weise ...

R.i.P.

bt

heute ... Ben Gurion (ist nur sein Todestag - ohje vollkommen vertan.)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Dezember 2013)

Peter Graf (Vater von Tennislegende Steffi Graf)


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (2. Dezember 2013)

Chris Howland


----------



## Grushdak (2. Dezember 2013)

Und der nächste Entertainer ist gegangen.

R.i.P.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2013)

Roger Rodas


----------



## Grushdak (2. Dezember 2013)

R.i.P.

Umberto Panini
_... war der letzte Familieneigner des Sammelkarten-Herstellers aus dem italienischen Modena._

-> Quelle (Welt.de)

*edit:*
Es wäre nett und auch hilfreich, wenn ihr wenigstens mal eine Mini-Beschreibung oder einen Infolink zu den Persönlichkeiten posten würdet - 
und nicht meistens nur einen Namen, mit dem nicht jeder etwas anfangen kann!


----------



## orkman (5. Dezember 2013)

RIP Nelson Mandela


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2013)

auch grad gelesen


----------



## Grushdak (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja ... R.I.P Nelson Mandela

Danke für Dein Erreichtes

Wer seine Geschichte - zumindest Einblicke in die damaligen Zustände in Südafrika bekommen möchte -
dem kann ich <Steve Biko - Schrei nach Freiheit> empfehlen.
Das gibt es als Buch und wurde auch von Richard Attenborough verfilmt.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Dezember 2013)

Jo Nelson, jetzt weilst Du unter uns -.- Aber 95 Jahre und so viel erreicht im Leben, schon zu Lebzeiten eine Legende.

Mögen noch mehr Menschen wie er gegen Rassismus und Ausgrenzungen sich engagieren!


----------



## Grushdak (6. Dezember 2013)

zur guten nacht ....

Mandela Song





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKM9qOjp_wQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackangel320 (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Hollywood Legende Peter O´Toole ist am Wochenende gestorben im alter von 81 Jahren. Für mich bleibt er besonders dank Lawrence von Arabienin erinnerung diesen Film fand ich doch sehr prägend.

In diesem Sinne Rest in Piece Peter O´Tool.


Joan Fontaine ebenfalls Hollywood Legende, berühmt geworden durch die Hitchcock Filme ist ebenfalls am Wochenende Gestorben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2013)

Paul Bäumer, einer von den beiden Bingo Players (niederländische  DJs). RIP :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEWDeSXw4w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2014)

RIP James Avery aka Mister Banks ... :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2014)

wat? oO eine meiner lieblingsserien. fehlt nur noch carl.....


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2014)

zusatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einer der genialsten charaktere


----------



## Grushdak (6. Januar 2014)

R.i.P.

03.01.Saul Zaentz – †92 -> Infos zu ihm

Filme wie z.B.
- Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest 1975
- Herr der Ringe 1978





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1x3XkHs-BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



+

05.01.Eusébio – †71 -> Infos zu ihm

Fußballer


----------



## Combust90 (11. Januar 2014)

Gestern ist meine Mutter mit 52 Jahren an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben. Schlimm, wenn jemand der immer da war einfach so aus dem Leben verschwindet. Manche Dinge, sind einfach nicht fair.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Januar 2014)

Das tut mir wirklich Leid, Combust90. Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft, um auch in solchen Zeiten die Sicht auf die helle Seite im Leben, der du dich auch wieder zuwenden kannst, nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir herziches Beileid, Combus. 
Wünsche Dir ebenso viel Kraft für Euch alle Betroffenen.

Ich selber musste erst "kürzlich" den plötzlichen Tod meines Vaters durch seinen Absturz in Peru erfahren.
Es ist zwar nun "schon" ca 1 1/2 Jahre her - steckt aber dennoch schon noch ganz tief drin -eben, weil es auch vollkommen unerwartet geschah.

.......

R.I.P. Ariel Sharon &#8224;85 (11. Januar 2014)


----------



## Combust90 (14. Januar 2014)

Danke euch beiden


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. Januar 2014)

Auch mein Beileid, Combust90. Ich wünsche Dir für die nächste Zeit Ruhe und Kraft, um Dich in dieser neuen, schweren Situation wenigstens etwas zurecht finden zu können. 

"Verzage nicht im Dunklen, denn jeder Schatten ist lichtgeboren!"


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2014)

da es ja keiner von euch imperialistischen banausen bemerkt hat:

RIP
Hans Schroeder

"herr fuchs und frau elster"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2014)

Justin Carmical aka JewWario


----------



## Grushdak (29. Januar 2014)

R.i.P.

20.01. Claudio Abbado &#8211; &#8224;80 (weltberühmter Dirigent der Mailänder Scala und später Berliner Philarmoniker) -> Quelle

28.01. Pete Seeger - &#8224;94 (Friedensaktivist und Folk-Legende) -> Quelle





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mt9jWoXmrLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (1. Februar 2014)

Einer der größten deutschsprachigen Schauspieler, Maximilian Schell.
R.i.P.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2014)

Philip Seymour Hoffman, großartiger Schauspieler.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2014)

what the fuck.....
die rollen waren echt mörde.....


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Februar 2014)

Scheint wohl leider eine Überdosis gewesen zu sein.

Aber trotzdem schade um Philip. Seine Rollen waren sehr gut.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2014)

Ich wußte jetzt auf anhieb nicht, wer genau das ist.
Doch nachdem ich etwas nach ihm gegurgelt^^ habe, bin ich etwas erschrocken.
Der soll 46 gewesen sein? omg

Ich bin 44,5 und sehe bei weitem nicht so alt aus wie er.
Ich hätte ihn um einige Jahre älter geschätzt.

but so what ...

R.i.P.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Februar 2014)

btt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



02.02.Philip Seymour Hoffman &#8211; *&#8224;*46
_Geboren: 23. Juli 1967, Fairport, New York, Vereinigte Staaten
Gestorben: 2. Februar 2014, Greenwich Village, New York, Vereinigte Staaten_

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2014)

R.i.P. Hermann Rieger

HSV Kultfigur und fast 30 Jahre als Aushängeschild da. Auch wenn es vielleicht ein wenig daneben ist, aber jetzt bekommt er wenigstens nicht mit, wie sein Verein zugrunde geht ... 

http://www.hsv.de/verein/meldungen/verein/2014/februar-14/der-hamburger-sv-trauert-um-hermann-rieger/


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (18. Februar 2014)

Kalle Krawinkel, Gittarist von "Trio" - R.I.P. Du Verrückter Du



da der EXPRESS irgendwie einen daran hindert es zu verlinken, hab ich jetzt den von GMX eingefügt:
http://www.gmx.net/themen/unterhaltung/musik/88b3fuo-kralle-ex-trio-gitarrist-krawinkel-tot#.channel5_2.Ex-Trio-Gitarrist%20ist%20tot.702.3066


----------



## Grushdak (19. Februar 2014)

R.i.P. Kalle
War ne schöne Zeit mit Euch damals zu NDW-Zeiten. 

... da der Link bei mir irgendwie nicht ging ... hier wer und wie sie waren 

Bei Kalle handelt es sich um den Gitarristen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lNYcviXK4rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 + 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSqdiyg4iAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



greetz


----------



## Ogil (19. Februar 2014)

Uhm - nein. Kralle Krawinkel war der Gitarrist. Der Schlagzeuger ist Peter Behrens.


----------



## Grushdak (19. Februar 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Uhm - nein. Kralle Krawinkel war der Gitarrist. Der Schlagzeuger ist Peter Behrens.


Uppps ... wie recht Du hast ... sorry und editiert


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (19. Februar 2014)

und wieder ein Herzinfarkt, der zum Tode führte
Mabel aus der WWE
http://www.promiflash.de/wrestling-welt-trauert-king-mabel-43-ist-tot-14021927.html

R.I.P. Big Man

PS: pls jetzt kein bashing in Richtung Drogen oder so! über Tote soll man nicht schlecht reden!


----------



## zynetic (19. Februar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> da es ja keiner von euch imperialistischen banausen bemerkt hat:
> 
> RIP
> Hans Schroeder
> ...


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2014)

ARGH

R.I.P. Egon, aka Harold Ramis. 

http://www.spiegel.d...t-a-955432.html


[attachment=13556:Egon-Spengler-blog480.jpg]



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgNWyBXBC0E


----------



## Grushdak (18. März 2014)

R.i.P. ... Mareike Carrière

-> oe24.at

Danke für die schönen Momente.

z.B.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbPql5fOjq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. März 2014)

james rebhorn


----------



## H2OTest (26. März 2014)

R.I.P. Daniel "Slammed" Wagner aka "Volkskult"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. April 2014)

mickey rooney


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2014)

Peaches Geldof


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Peaches Geldof


-> Infos

Das ist echt heftig - so jung und dazu noch 2 hinterbliebene Kinder + Ehemann. 

R.i.P.
------------

Und wenn wer sich jetzt fragt, wer Papa Bob Geldof ist ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CfxkFj8iAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und er war der Hauptorganisator des damaligen unvergesslichen Live Aid 1985 mit vielen Stars.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-kGSLjLfLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9ZKyYFyiFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2014)

Auch wenn er sich zuletzt nicht immer mit Ruhm bekleckert hat

RIP [url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ultimate_Warrior"]Ultimate Warrior[/url].

Samstag noch bei der Hall of Fame gesehen.


----------



## STURMHUND (9. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Auch wenn er sich zuletzt nicht immer mit Ruhm bekleckert hat
> 
> RIP [url="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ultimate_Warrior"]Ultimate Warrior[/url].
> 
> Samstag noch bei der Hall of Fame gesehen.



Wirklich heftig...

[attachment=13599:TGA.jpg]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2014)

Tito Vilanova (Ex Barca-Trainer) mit 45 Jahren an Krebs gestorben. Mochte ihn immer sehr.... :/

http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/frueherer-barca-trainer-vilanova-im-alter-von-45-jahren-gestorben-/news/anzeigen_157321.html


----------



## Derulu (25. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Tito Vilanova (Ex Barca-Trainer) mit 45 Jahren an Krebs gestorben. Mochte ihn immer sehr.... :/
> 
> http://www.transferm...gen_157321.html



So "Ex" ist der gar nicht gewesen..hat doch erst Ende letzter Saison wegen dem Krebs aufhören müssen


----------



## Derulu (30. April 2014)

*Supermario ist tot


Bob Hoskins


*


----------



## Aun (30. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> *Supermario ist tot
> 
> 
> Bob Hoskins
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2014)

Oh noes :O


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2014)

Hans Rudolf Giger


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Hans Rudolf Giger



Schöpfer von u.A. dem Alien-Design und Species.
RIP


----------



## Aun (30. Mai 2014)

Karleinz Böhm


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2014)

erst eben mitbekommen ...

Hermann Bahlsen der Enkel des gleichnamigen Firmengründers ist am 6. Juni verstorben.

R.i.P.

Danke für das Gebäck.
Danke daß ich genau zur Weihnachtszeit mal in einem Werk die Bremsen der Loren nachstellen und dabei viel naschen durfte. 

*ps.*
*auchandieUnwetteropferdenk*
R.I.P


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2014)

tommy ramone


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2014)

Die knapp 300 Menschen an Board von MH17, die in der Ukraine durch einen Absturz ums Leben kamen.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2014)

Robin Williams


Danke für die schönen Erinnerungen!

Wir sind anscheinend auch der Jahrgang, der wirklich die "harten" Verluste zu verkraften hat.

ich bin immer noch sprachlos, scheiße alter


----------



## Knallfix (12. August 2014)

Nano Nano 
RIP


----------



## Fremder123 (12. August 2014)

Auch von mir eine Trauerbekundung an Robin Williams. Es ist als hätte man einen Wegbegleiter verloren und ich war von der Nachricht heute morgen wahrlich geschockt. Ein grandioser Schauspieler, vor allem in seinen Komödien... wo er mit seinem permanent wehmütigen Gesichtsausdruck immer ein wenig an einen traurigen Clown erinnerte. Als Mittdreißiger habe ich so ziemlich alles von ihm gesehen, natürlich angefangen bei Mork vom Ork (was viel besser war als der Titel vermuten lässt) bis zu seinen genialen Filmen, allen voran Good Morning Vietnam und Mrs. Doubtfire. Die Welt hat ein Lachen weniger. Wirklich schade.


----------



## ZAM (12. August 2014)




----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. August 2014)

Oh man, ich browse heute morgen 9gag, und lese ne Überschrift "RIP Robin Williams" und dachte mir nur so, wie kann man so nen Scheiß schreiben?! 

Bis ich dann auf Wikipedia nachgeschaut habe.....

Ich bin zwar etwas jünger, habe aber viele Filme von ihm gesehen, Mrs Doubtfire, Peter Pan, Good Will Hunting, Good Mooorning Vietnaaam!


Auch wenn man ihn nicht persönlich kannte, nie mit ihm gesprochen hat, ich fühle mich als ob ich einen Freund verloren habe. Mir war gar nicht bewusst, wie viel er mir durch seine Rollen bedeutet hat, ich brauch mir nur 2 Minuten aus irgendeiner seiner Komödien ansehen und ich bepiss mich vor Lachen!

Deswegen schäme ich mich auch nicht zu sagen: als ich es dann erfahren habe, musste ich weinen! 


Danke Du verrückter Clown! danke für deine schwindelerregend schnell gesprochenen, wirren, urkomischen Sätze!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2014)

Als ich das heute morgen im Bett gelesen habe, war ich schon irgendwie den Tränen nahe (was ich normalerweise nicht mal auf Beerdigungen habe... schon komisch). 

Flubber und Jumanji waren die Filme, die ich als Kind wohl so oft gesehen habe wie kein anderer Film. Mrs Doubtfire, Hook, Good Morning Vietnam, Club der toten Dichter, der 200 Jahre Mann, Good Will Hunting, Nachts im Museum oder die Chaoscamper. Alles Filme, die ich im Regal stehen habe und sehr liebe. Er brachte einen zum Lachen, zum Weinen und alles dazwischen. Wenn ich so nachdenke, gibt es nicht viele Schauspieler, die mir aus meiner Kindheit so in Erinnerung geblieben sind (da vieles auch Disney Animationsfilme a la König der Löwen / Jungelbuch waren ). Und wenn man auch liest, aus welchem Hintergrund er starb, wie es ihm über die Jahre ging, macht es mich noch trauriger. 

Nichtsdestotrotz , ein großartiger Mensch und Schauspieler.

"Ganz gleich was man Ihnen erzählt, Wörter und Gedanken können die Welt verändern" - Ruhe in Frieden Robin Williams


----------



## bkeleanor (12. August 2014)

Der Würfel muss 5 oder 8 ergeben, sonst musst du ewig im Dschungel leben.
Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (12. August 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]
> Flubber und Jumanji [...]. Mrs Doubtfire, Hook, Good Morning Vietnam, Club der toten Dichter, der 200 Jahre Mann, Good Will Hunting, Nachts im Museum oder die Chaoscamper.
> [...]



so viele Filme die ich vergessen hatte...

Der 200 Jahre Mann war der erste Film den ich im Kino gesehen habe!!!


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2014)

"Robin Williams hat die ganze Welt zum Lachen gebracht, nur sich selbst nicht."


Mach's gut Dschinni, du bist jetzt frei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (12. August 2014)

R.i.P. ... Robin

Danke für die schönen Momente. 

Am bewegendsten fand ich den Film:

Zeit des Erwachens (Awakening)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAz-prw_W2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2014)

Gehörte auf jeden Fall zu den Schauspielern die ich immer schauen konnte. Hab mir auch die Serie reingezogen die er als letztes gedreht hatte.


----------



## Noxiel (14. August 2014)

Wie seine Frau bekannt gab, litt Robin Williams an Parkinson im Frühstadium. Das würde zumindest erklären, warum er den Freitod gewählt hat, genügend "abschreckende" Beispiele zum Thema gibt es ja schließlich. 

Mach's gut Adrian, Peter, Euphegenia, Sean, John und mit allen weiteren Charakteren, mit denen du Freude in unser Wohnzimmer gebracht hast.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2014)

Sir Richard Attenborough


----------



## Grushdak (27. August 2014)

oo 

R.i.P. Sir

*edit*

Mein Lieblingsbuch hat er auch verfilmt ->Biko -Schrei nach Freiheit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xWfvmymIVdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2014)

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspiegel/gegenspieler-von-james-bond-der-beisser-richard-kiel-ist-tot/10684376.html

*Richard Kiel wurde als "Der Beißer" in den James-Bond-Filmen weltberühmt - mit seinem furchterregenden Gebiss konnte er sogar Stahl knacken. Nun ist der US-Schauspieler im Alter von 74 Jahren gestorben. *


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2014)

R.i.P.

fixed


> *Richard Kiel wurde als "Der Beißer" in den James-Bond-Filmen weltberühmt - mit seinem furchterregenden Gebiss konnte er sogar Stahl knacken. Nun ist der US-Schauspieler im Alter von 74 Jahren gestorben. *


Das konnte er aber nur in den Filmen.

-> 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xHPDIjWgMzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dabei war er doch "nur" wegen einem Beinbruch im Krankenhaus.


----------



## Knallfix (21. September 2014)

Max, Kater

2000 - 2014

Überfahren


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2014)

gerade erst gelesen ...

 

Einige werden noch den großartigen Entertainer "Blacky Fuchsberger" (Joachim Fuchsberger) kennen.

 

R.i.P

 

-> http://www.focus.de/kultur/kino_tv/der-schwerste-gang-fuer-seine-frau-abschied-von-fuchsberger-bei-trauerfeier_id_4151594.html


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (25. September 2014)

Ossi Urchs ist tot

der hatte schon damals die Vision, daß das Internet uns mal beherrschen wird

überhaupt war er ein wichtiger im Computerbereich, aber lest selbst:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/internet-pionier-ossi-urchs-erliegt-krebsleiden-a-993766.html

 

und wieder der verd@mmte Krebs


----------



## Aun (28. September 2014)

Clifford Lee Burton

um ihm nicht zu vergessen! 28 jahre ist es her


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2014)

RIP Oz (: http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/article132644029/Kult-Sprayer-Oz-starb-einsam-zwischen-den-Gleisen.html

 

Alle Hamburger werden ihn kennen, nunja, ihn wahrscheinlich nicht direkt, aber seine (Graffiti-) Werke. Wenn man mit der S-Bahn fährt, sieht man sie zu hauf.

 

Eben diese (: (Smileys) sind in ganz Hamburg zu sehen. Schon fast Ironie, dass er grade beim sprayen von ner Bahn erfasst wurde. Auch wenn die meisten wohl die Graffitis als hässlich bezeichnen, finde ich seine Motive hinter den Smileys klasse. Und ich meine, es sind doch nur Smileys. Einfach nur (:


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (15. Oktober 2014)

Mark Bell von LFO ist leider auch tot

mannomann, was hab ich den gleichnamigen Track oft auflegen (müssen) weil immer wieder Clubber (soagr noch in den letzten Jahren) ankamen und meinten "bitte noch einmal DEN Baaaaaassssssss spielen" und ich wusste, daß sie LFO von LFO meinten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnTS35hovCE

 

 

und bevor jetzt irgendwelche Technohasser meiner "sicher wieder Drogen und so", die muß ich enttäuschen: Mark ist an den Folgen einer OP gestorben und wurde mal gerade so alt, wie ich auch bin: 43

(jetzt sehne ich meinen 44. doch herbei  )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2014)

Wayne Static ist gestern mit 48 Jahren verstorben. 

 

Wohl eher bekannt als Frontmann der Band Static X

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkjxmscriEo

 

Lief bei mir damals rauf unter runter. Ruhe in Frieden. Hast krass gute Mukke gemacht.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (13. November 2014)

Big Bank Hank ist tot, Todesursache wurde nich genannt

er war mit seiner "Sugarhill Gang" einer der Pioniere des HipHop

eigentlich nicht meine Musik, aber "Rapper´s Delight" hat sogar mir gefallen

http://www.zeit.de/kultur/musik/2014-11/big-bank-hank

 

@sh1k4ri:

ui, wusste ich gar nicht  R.I.P.Wayne

das Stück fand und finde ich auch sehr ge!l und wegbereitend


----------



## Carcharoth (13. November 2014)

Für die Big Bang Theory Zuschauer: Die Stimme von Holowitz' Mutter ist tot. Krebs :/

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0839836/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## bkeleanor (13. November 2014)

Big Bank Hank ist tot, Todesursache wurde nich genannt

 

Bei uns in der Zeitung stand Krebs als Ursache.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (14. November 2014)

Bei uns in der Zeitung stand Krebs als Ursache.

hab halt nur den Artikel in "Die Zeit" gelesen und da stand, daß das Managment keine Ursache genannt hat (siehe mein Link)

also wieder der verd@mmte Krebs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2014)

RIP Udo Jürgens

 

http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/leute/udo-juergens/an-herzversagen-gestorben-39068328.bild.html

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtX2OVhdmQ8&sns=fb


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2014)

auch grad gelesen. oh man der wollte doch 2015 erst wieder auf große tour....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2014)

Wer war das?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2014)

Ein sehr erfolgreicher deutschsprachiger Sänger. Persönlich habe ich auch nur Verbindung zu ihm durch meine Mutter, die ihn sehr viel gehört hat. "Vielen Dank für die Blumen" war das Intro zu Tom & Jerry, damit verbinde ich ihn noch am meisten.


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2014)

In gewisser Weise eine beneidenswerte Art zu sterben. Mit 80 ja doch ein ganz gutes Alter erreicht und noch recht fit gewesenn. Und einfach beim Spaziergang bewusstlos umkippen, keine große Leidensgeschichte.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2014)

eigtl das was man sich wünscht. einfach umkippen und aus die maus, statt ewig dahin zu krepieren


----------



## Grushdak (22. Dezember 2014)

R.i.P. Udo

 

Er war nicht nur Sänger, er war ein genialer Entertainer.

Hab in meiner Kindheit gerne seine Shows gesehen und seine Musik gehört.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zytpHl7Q5cA

 

Habe auch so einige Schallplatten hier ("geerbt").


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Dezember 2014)

Meine Arbeitskollegin hatte schon für ein paar hundert Euro Karten für die Tour nächstes Jahr geholt :c

 

Edit; Also, nicht dass ich da mit wollte - finde die Musik schrecklich. Aber schade für sie und viele Fans.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2014)

Fritz Sdunek

 

http://www.sportschau.de/weitere/boxen/klitschko-trainer-fritz-sdunek-gestorben100.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn diese Woche los ? Jetzt ist auch noch Joe Cocker gestorben  Rest in Peace. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POaaw_x7gvQ

 

Hatte ne bombastische Stimme.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2014)

hörst du endlich auf zu posten? das killt nur leute


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2014)

R.i.p GameOne, zwar schon gestern aber was solls.

 

Hat mich doch 8 Jahre lang extrem begleitet vor allem die Plauschangriffe. Habe manche bestimmt mehrere hundert Male gehört. Beim zocken, bei ewiglangen Zugfahrten im Personalwohnheim usw..

Nunja #fuckviacom.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2014)

Rip Gio.


----------



## Optimist Prime (6. Januar 2015)

Meine liebe Oma ist leider kurz vor Weihnachten verstorben. &#128546;

Sie ist 88 geworden. Es schmerzt denoch und sie fehlt mir sehr. &#128532;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2015)

Junior Malanda http://www.transfermarkt.de/profi-des-vfl-wolfsburg-stirbt-bei-autounfall/view/news/184274

 

Talentierter Junge, mit 20 Jahren ist schon echt tragisch. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (20. Januar 2015)

Die Tage hatte ich mit einem Freund gesprochen der bei DLH Spiele testet und der hat mir dann erzählt das Weihnachten genau zum 20 Jubiläum von DLH ist Bernd Wolffgramm gestorben.

 

"Was DLH und wer ist Bernd Wolffgramm?" Werden sicher einige Fragen.

 

DLH steht für Dirty Little Helper und war im großen und ganzen eine Cheatcode Datenbank inklusive Walktrough. Das Ding war für Spieler Mitte der 90er-00er die Recherche Datenbank wenn man bei einem Spiel nicht weiter kam. Die Datenbank Datein konnte man in Form von Mudulen installieren und waren z.B. bei der PC Games/PC Action mit auf der CD drauf und mit einer der Hauptgründe die CD Variante zu kaufen und nicht nur das reine Magazin.

 

Warum?

 

Wenn man damals ein 56k Modem hatte oder einen der ersten ISDN Leitungen hatte war man der King auf dem Pausenhof. Zum vergleich ein Playboyfoto war wenn es gut war 500KB-1,2 MB groß, da hat man locker 15 min nur das Foto runtergeladen. Die Module hatten zum Teil größen von 5MB aufwärts.

 

Bernd Wolffgramm

 

Der Mann hat dieses Programm geschaffen, ein Buch geschrieben, war Chefredakteur und Geschäftsfürher vom DLH und war bei TopWare als PR Consultant. Er war gerade mal 16 Jahre älter als ich. Mit ihm ist für mich so zusagen ein stiller Held meiner Kindheit gestorben. Denn ohne ihn und seine Datenbank wäre ich wohl mehr als nur einmal echt aufgeschmissen gewesen.

 

Danke für all die Tipps und Tricks 

 

Quelle:

http://www.dlh.net/de/news/47181/unser-nachruf-fur-bigb.html


----------



## Grushdak (31. Januar 2015)

R.i.P. Richard von Weizsäcker

 

u.a.

 

- 1981 bis 1984 Regierender Bürgermeister Berlins

- 1984 bis 1994 Bundespräsident (der 6te)

 

mehr Infos -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_von_Weizs%C3%A4cker

 

imo ein sehr sympathischer Mann


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2015)

Udo Lattek hui. naja der mann hat sein leben gelebt


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2015)

R.i.P. Udo Lattek

 

Danke für das Engagement im Fußball!


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2015)

YouTube hat eine weitere Animationslegende und einen der besten gmodders an Leukämie verloren. kitty0706

 

Godspeed Colin Wyckoff, you magnificent bastard.

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEWHaRay4gk


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2015)

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (27. Februar 2015)

Ach Fuck! -.-


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2015)

Binde es gerade jedem Kunden, der sich Star Trek Zeug anschaut auf die Nase :c


----------



## BoP78 (27. Februar 2015)

"Of all the souls I have encountered in my travels, his was the most... human."


----------



## Tikume (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bin sicher hat seinen Tod nur vorgetäuscht.


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2015)

Ich bin sicher hat seinen Tod nur vorgetäuscht.

Du hoffst doch nur auf seine Beerdigung auf Genesis.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Februar 2015)

Habs auch grad erfahren. Dann wünsche ich ihm mal eine gute Reise, wo auch immer es hingehen mag!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2015)

Duderinos beruhigt euch Spocky chillt grade neben mir.


----------



## Aun (3. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

musst ich noch loswerden


----------



## shadow24 (4. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3qxgCwl-Qc

 

ich hätte mir nur gewünscht,das william shattner auch im echten leben ein paar abschiedsworte gefunden

hätte und nicht zu spät zur Beerdigung kommen würde...


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2015)

Prachett 

 

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/literatur/terry-pratchett-ist-tot-a-1023235.html


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. März 2015)

Meine Freizeit.
Arbeit.Arbeit.Arbeit


----------



## spectrumizer (12. März 2015)

Prachett 
 
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/literatur/terry-pratchett-ist-tot-a-1023235.html



WTF ... Können die mal alle aufhören zu sterben.


----------



## shadow24 (13. März 2015)

vielleicht ist Terry ja jetzt als Rincewind auf der Scherbenwelt unterwegs....hatte immer das gefühl er hat sich ein bischen mit ihm verglichen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. März 2015)

Die 150 Menschen welche bei dem Flugzeugabsturz in den Alpen gestorben sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2015)

Eben erst mitbekommen, krass. Mein Beileid.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. April 2015)

Meine Oma war gestern Abend so ermüdet vom Krebs, dass sie sich dazu entschlossen hat für immer einzuschlafen. Jetzt geht es dir besser - schlaf gut, Oma!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2015)

Mein Beileid an die 950 verstorbenen Flüchtlingsopfern. Vor dem Tod in den Tod geflohen.
Sowas macht mich doch traurig. Vielleicht auch doch besser so, bleibt ihnen wenigstens der Ärger mit unserer toleranten flüchtlingsoffenen Gesellschaft erspart. *Augenroll*


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2015)

Meine Oma war gestern Abend so ermüdet vom Krebs, dass sie sich dazu entschlossen hat für immer einzuschlafen. Jetzt geht es dir besser - schlaf gut, Oma!

 

Mein Beileid kenne das selbst von zwei Omas


----------



## Grushdak (20. April 2015)

R.i.P. an die zuletzt hier Erwähnten ....

 

Ja meine Oma fand ich damals auch morgens schlafen mit einem Lächeln auf dem Gesicht - war da gerade erstmal 7.

------

Und das mit den Flüchtlingen ... ein Drama - es sollte ihnen besser ergehen  und nicht sowas passieren!

Es wird imo noch viel zu wenig dafür getan, daß sie aus Not sich auf solche Kamikazetouren einlassen.

 

Die reichen Länder sollten endlich mal agieren!

------


Eben erst mitbekommen, krass. Mein Beileid. 

Da fällt mir gerade ein

 

Günter Grass ist auch vor Kurzem (13. April) gestorben.

Er war war ein deutscher Schriftsteller, Bildhauer, Maler und Grafiker.

Allerdings ist das Einzige, was mir zu ihm einfällt ... Die Blechtrommel - sorry Günther.

 

R.i.P.


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2015)

Meine Oma war gestern Abend so ermüdet vom Krebs, dass sie sich dazu entschlossen hat für immer einzuschlafen. Jetzt geht es dir besser - schlaf gut, Oma!

 

Das tut mir sehr Leid für dich!

War bei meinem Opa das selbe. Ich finds erstaunlich wie leicht er damit umgegangen ist, weil er einen so starken Glaube hatte. Für ihn war klar, dass er jetzt in den Himmel kommt.


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2015)

R.i.P @ Opfer der Himalayakatastrophe.

 

Möge sich die Erde schnell wieder beruhigen.

Auch viel Kraft denen, die dort im Einsatz sind und auch ihr Leben riskieren (wiedermal kaum zugängliche Region).


----------



## Grushdak (15. Mai 2015)

R.i.P @ B.B.King

 

Er ist heute im Alter von 89 Jahren gestorben

-> http://www.bbking.com/

 

in memories

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fk2prKnYnI

 

+

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5_j91FjsXM


----------



## Grushdak (19. Mai 2015)

R.i.P ... @ ... Dean Potter und seinem Mitstreiter.

 

Ich mochte irgendwie seine Extremsportaktionen, seinen Traum, die Schwerkraft zu überwinden.

Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGWiZLy0YuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Dean und sein Mitstreiter sind jetzt bei einem solchen Sprung tödlich verunglückt.


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2015)

rip

eine dame der studiengruppe

spontanes multiorganversagen..... was fürn scheiß, und das kurz vorm seminargruppen treffen


----------



## Grushdak (6. Juni 2015)

oo 

 

Und nun ist Old Shutterhands Freund Winnetou nachgefolgt ... R.i.P.

 

-> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/tv/pierre-brice-ist-tot-fuer-alle-zeiten-winnetou-a-1037485.html

 

 

was mochte ich als Kind die Filme und Bücher ... 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWE-OKd_Wmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2015)

Und für den nächsten Menschen, der mich ein Stück in meines Lebens "begleitet" hat, gilt

 

R.I.P

 

*James Last* -> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/musik/james-last-ist-tot-a-1038066.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2015)

Einer der größten Schauspieler unserer Zeit... Ruhe in Frieden 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Sir Christopher Lee


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2015)

Ich bin sehr traurig ;c


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. Juni 2015)

RIP Sir Christopher Lee.

 

Habs grad nebenbei auf Facebook gelesen. Was für eine Karriere der Mann hingelegt hat, in wievielen, fast schon unzählbar, Filmen er mitgespielt hat.

 

Dazu noch Musiker und und und.

 

Schade =/


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (13. Juli 2015)

und wieder ein trauriger Beweis, daß wir auf den Mars fliegen können, aber den Krebs nicht besiegen:

http://www.gmx.net/magazine/digital/nintendo-chef-satoru-iwata-tot-30762118

 

der Nintendo-Chef *Satoru Iwata* ist an Krebs gestorben - er wurde nur 55 Jahre!

 

R.I.P.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich an Nintendo gedacht habe, dann kam mir immer sein Gesicht in den Sinn... mit 55 Jahren ist natürlich krass. 

 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2015)

Jules BIanchi

 

25-jähriger Formel 1 Fahrer, der letztes Jahr beim Japan GP mit Top-Speed in nen Kran gekracht war und seitdem in nem Koma lag. War ein talentierter Junge, mit 25 Jahren echt tragisch. Aber darauf muss man sich als F1 Fahrer wohl einstellen.

 

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Manowar (20. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte wenige Tage zuvor noch von ihm gelesen.

Da meinte der Vater "Ich mache mir nach der Zeit leider nicht so viele Hoffnungen, wie nach 3 Monaten noch".

 

Sowas kann in dem Sport leider passieren.


----------



## Derulu (1. August 2015)

"Rowdy" Roddy Piper 

 

RIP Roderick George Tombs


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. August 2015)

Oha... Der "Hot Rod" ist schon weg.

Mit 61 ist das ja noch kein Alter.
Herzstillstand im Schlaf und das nach seiner überstanden Krebserkrankung.

Mach es gut.


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2015)

Gna


----------



## Grushdak (4. August 2015)

R.I.P.

 

Lynn Anderson

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WO4wcNVbYOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

in entferntester Weise ein "Cover" bzw. eine Einspielung vom Original

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_YO_24AIguU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. August 2015)

Justin Wilson

Motorsport ist leider immer noch nicht todessicher.


----------



## Derulu (31. August 2015)

Wes Craven


----------



## Manowar (31. August 2015)

Hirntumor..

Habe vor kurzem erst meinen alten Nachbarn und Freund aus den USA verloren.

Der hatte seit einem Autounfall immer Kopfschmerzen.

Die Ärzte haben es darauf geschoben.

Als dann die richtige Diagnose gestellt wurde, sagte man ihm, er hätte noch 1 Monat.. leider wahr..

Eine Woche vorher, hat er mir noch geholfen und eine mir Panthers Jacke zukommen lassen.

 

James


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2015)

Henning Mankell


----------



## MasterXoX (10. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*RIP* *Helmut Schmidt*

 

*Der ehemalige Bundeskanzler Helmut Schmidt ist im Alter von 96 Jahren in seiner Heimatstadt Hamburg gestorben. Der SPD-Politiker war von 1974 bis 1982 Regierungschef. Nach dem Ende seiner politischen Karriere trat er vor allem als Herausgeber der "Zeit" in Erscheinung.*

 

Quelle: https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/schmidt-nachruf-101.html


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2015)

R.i.P.

 

Ja er war ein sehr angenehmer Politiker.

Viel erlebt "mit ihm" ... Danke für die Zeit.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. November 2015)

Mein virtuelles Beileid für die scheinbar mehr als 40 Tote der vermutlichen Anschläge in Paris....

 

Scheinbar über 100 Tote


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (14. November 2015)

R.I.P. den über 150 Toten der feigen Anschläge von Paris

 

danke an die Sicherheitskräfte die die Terroristen an dem Einlass ins Stadion gehindert haben, wer weiß wie groß dann die Zahl der Opfer wäre...


----------



## Aun (28. November 2015)

Norbert „Homer Simpson“ Gastell


----------



## L0wki (29. Dezember 2015)

Lemmy Ian Fraser Kilmister (70) The Ace of Spadeshas left the Building. Forever.  Rock on Lemmy ab heute herscht im Himmel eine gepflegte Lautstärke.


----------



## Manowar (29. Dezember 2015)

Und wieder Krebs..

"Es ist halt nicht mehr wie früher mit dem harten Zeugs. Früher hatte ich jeden Tag ne Flasche Whiskey. Ich bin jetzt umgestiegen auf Vodko-O".

Rip Lemmy


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2015)

):


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2015)

Hab seine Musik nie wirklich gehört, trotzdem Rest in Peace.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2016)

achim menzel. oh noes


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2016)

Noes! RIP Gurken-Achim, oller Ossi.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2016)

bischen spät: Jason Wingreen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Januar 2016)

RIP David Bowie


----------



## Grushdak (11. Januar 2016)

R.i.P David Bowie

 

Danke für die Bereicherung

 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBuwC4VJi50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ich,ich werde ein König sein
Und du,du wirst eine Königin sein
Durch nichts werden sie abgehalten
Wir können sie besiegen, nur für einen Tag
Wir können Helden sein,nur für einen Tag

Und du,du kannst gemein sein
Und ich, ich werde die ganze Zeit trinken
Weil wir Liebende sind,und das ist ein Fakt
Ja wir sind Liebende, und das ist so

Durch nichts,werden wir zusammen bleiben
Wir könnten Zeit stehlen,
nur für einen Tag
Wir können Helden sein,für immer und immer
Was sagst du dazu?

Ich,ich wünschte ich könnte schwimmen
Wie die Delphine,wie Delphine schwimmen können
Durch nichts,
nichts wird uns zusammen halten
Wir können sie besiegen,für immer und immer
Oh wir können Helden sein
Nur für einen Tag

Ich,ich werde ein König sein
Und du,du wirst eine Königin sein
Durch nichts werden sie abgehalten
Wir können Helden sein,nur für einen Tag
Wir können wir sein,nur für einen Tag

Ich,ich kann mich erinnern (ich erinnere mich)
An der Wand zu stehen (an der Wand)
Und die Pistolen schießen über unsere Köpfe
(über unsere Köpfe)
Und wir küssten uns,
als könnte nichts fallen
(nichts könnte fallen)
Und der Scham war auf der anderen Seite
Oh wir können sie besiegen, für immer und immer
Dann könnten wir Helden sein,
nur für einen Tag

Wir können Helden sein
Wir können Helden sein
Wir können Helden sein
Nur für einen Tag
Wir können Helden sein

Wir sind nichts,und nichts wird uns helfen
Vielleicht sind wir verlogen,
dann solltest du besser nicht bleiben
Aber wir könnten sicherer sein,
nur für einen Tag

Oh-oh-oh-ohh,oh-oh-oh-ohh
nur für einen Tag

 

und noch ein netter Auftritt

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCP2-Bfhy04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWtsV50_-p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

RIP David Bowie - wieder einer der ganz grossen Musiker weg und wieder Krebs :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2016)

Hab keinen wirklichen Bezug zu Bowie gehabt (ähnlich wie bei Lemmy), seine Musik auch nur in Teilen gehört. 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYYRH4apXDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Trotzdem... Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2016)

Rip an die Dudes in Istanbul.


----------



## Derulu (14. Januar 2016)

RiP

 

Alan Rickman

 

http://diepresse.com/home/kultur/po...lan-Rickman-ist-gestorben?from=gl.home_kultur


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2016)

Rip snaperino


----------



## ZAM (14. Januar 2016)

Das gibt es doch nicht ... und auch er nur 69 ... -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Januar 2016)

und auch an krebs.

By Grabthar's hammer


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2016)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2016)

Er prägte einen Film, der wiederum meine Kindheit/Jugend prägte.

 

Rest in Peace Severus Snape.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2016)

Glenn Frey

 

(für das Meisterwerk verantwortlich...)

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=puHoadtIivc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

"you can checkout anytime you like but you can never leave"


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2016)

du sack ^^ der song ist sowas von überhört... ^^
 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tcXblWojdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glenn Frey
> 
> (für das Meisterwerk verantwortlich...)
> 
> ...



OMG nein.


Welcome to the Hotel California
Such a lovely place
(such a lovely place)
Such a lovely face

....


----------



## Derulu (19. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glenn Frey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 

Für den Text (zusammen mit Don Henley)...die Melodie stammt von Don Felder


----------



## Grushdak (19. Januar 2016)

Ich finde, für Hotel California kann man nie zu alt sein - bei dessen Inhalt eher zu jung.^^

Das Stück höre ich wegen seiner Einzigartigkeit immer wieder gerne.

 

... und gerade meinen vor Jahren selbst erstellten Mix - 18:40 min lang.

 

R.I.P. Glenn Frey

 

----------------------------

 

R.i.P. auch dem franz. Schriftsteller Michel Tournier

 

Er ist Autor des Erlkönigs.

Die Geschichte, die in einer NS-Eliteschule in Ostpreußen spielt, wurde 1996 unter dem Titel "Der Unhold" verfilmt

 

----------------------------

 

R.i.P.

auch der sehr jungen Frau, die letzte Woche hier verunglückte.


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2016)

Colin Vearncombe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMXz3TQOS_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



den song sollte eigtl jeder kennen


und

Jimmy Bain




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z2SagbXd5tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ja das ist DIO der da singt


----------



## Derulu (5. Februar 2016)

Dave Mirra, BMX-Legende


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2016)

Rip 150.000 Pinguine.


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2016)

Adios Kommandand Eric Lassard (George Gaynes).


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2016)

Umberto Eco
"Der Name der Rose" für den der sich wundert (geiler Film)


----------



## Derulu (24. Februar 2016)

Peter Lustig hat für immer abgeschaltet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2016)

Rest in peace Peter, du warst ein Teil meiner Kindheit.


----------



## Derulu (4. März 2016)

RIP Tony Dyson, Vater von R2D2


----------



## bkeleanor (18. März 2016)

Guido Westerwelle

wieder Krebs

 

ach was habe ich gelacht, damals in der Wochenshow mit Ingolf Lück etc.


----------



## Aun (18. März 2016)

Lothar späth ist auch tot


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2016)

Johan Cruyff ist an Krebs gestorben... 

 

rest in peace


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. März 2016)

Roger Cicero - schreckliche Musik, aber mal kein Krebs, sondern Hirnschlag.


----------



## Aun (1. April 2016)

Hans-Dietrich Genscher tja iwann gehen all e Guten


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2016)

http://www.buffed.de/Star-Wars-Brands-25101/News/Admiral-Ackbar-Erik-Bauersfeld-Tod-1191360/


----------



## Manowar (21. April 2016)

Bei mir durch Wrestling und nicht durch pr0n bekannt  :

Chyna ist tot


----------



## Aun (21. April 2016)

pr0n bekannt 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. April 2016)

R.I.P Chyna und Prince.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2016)

Fuck mit 57 Jahren, ich verbinde wenig mit Prince, weiß aber um seine Bedeutung für die Musikwelt. Toller Musik und krasser Gitarrist.


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2016)

Und es werden immer mehr - und gefühlsmäßig immer Jüngere  ...

 

R.i.P. Prince

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLQEJfpmse8


----------



## Aun (26. April 2016)

*Wolfgang Rohde. und der nächste, doch nicht jedem bekannte musiker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdRI0bXqb7U*


----------



## ZAM (27. April 2016)

R.I.P. Arne Elsholtz

 

Damit werden zukünftige Filme mit Tom Hanks, Jeff Goldblum und Bill Murray auf deutsch nicht mehr das Selbe sein. -.-


----------



## Aun (28. April 2016)

Wolfgang Hess




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2016)

Noes :O


----------



## Aun (28. April 2016)

jo doxch leider


----------



## Ascalari (29. April 2016)

Quelle???Wurde glaube ich schon 4 x tot erklärt 

 

Ach verdammt hätte lesen sollen dachte du meintest good old buddy


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2016)

und wieder wegen Krebs ...

 

R.i.P. Uwe Friedrichsen

 

http://www.promiflash.de/news/2016/05/02/trauer-um-sesamstrasse-star-uwe-friedrichsen-ist-tot.html

 

Ich kenne ihn noch aus meiner "Kindheit" in der Sesamstrasse.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2016)

peter behrens -  Trio


----------



## Grushdak (20. Mai 2016)

R.i.P. my friend

 



 

Du sagtest, "Deine Flügel möcht ich mal haben - ach nee hab ja selber bald welche."

Nun hast Du sie.


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2016)

luis salom. moto2 fahrer. tja ziemlich gefährlicher sport


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2016)

Rest in Peace Muhammad Ali


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juni 2016)

Rip Lewandowski.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2016)

Rip Lewandowski.

 

^ Burnout ist ne bitch


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2016)

Michu Meszaros - Alf


----------



## Grushdak (14. Juni 2016)

R.I.P.

 

Allerdings ist damit ja nicht Alf selber gestorben.

Nur in ganz wenigen Szenen, wo Alf komplett sichtbar war, wurden er von Michu gespielt.

Immer mehr wurde nur noch die Puppe benutzt - gespielt von mehreren Künstlern gleichzeitig

Und seine Stimmen leben auch noch.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2016)

RIP Anton Yelchin - 27 erst - war ein guter Checkov...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2016)

RIP Anton Yelchin - 27 erst - war ein guter Checkov...

 

Musste zugeben, der Name war mir extrem bekannt, jetzt weiß ich auch wieso. Hat mir in den Filmen sehr gefallen, mit 27 Jahren echt tragisch.

 

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2016)

Götz George. darauf morgen erstmal fürhstücken


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2016)

ARGH ARGH ARGH ... RIP Bud Spencer


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juni 2016)

Wollt ich auch gerade Posten ZAM


----------



## Quentaros (27. Juni 2016)

ARGH ARGH ARGH ... RIP Bud Spencer


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. Juni 2016)

ARGH ARGH ARGH ... RIP Bud Spencer       

 

=(   Oh man, das war einer der Menschen, bei dem man gehofft hatte, er würde nie sterben. Ein super Humor, tolle Filme, egal wo man ihn sah: Er war einfach eine Legende.

 

 

Filmmarathon inc, mit ner Pfanne voll Bohnen mit Speck.....


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie werden die ganzen Todesfälle für mich schon"normal".

Es betrifft nunaml die Generation, mit der ich teils aufgewachsen bin.

 

Die Zeit rennt nur so dahin.

Meine beiden Patenkinder sind bereit 26 und  25 (eine hat schon selber eine Familie).

Mein "WiefastmeinKind" ist 15,5 und das erste Mal so richtig verliebt.

 

Und was bin ich - im nächsten Monat wieder ein Jahr älter (die 50 kann ich schon etwas "riechen").

Tja so ist der Lauf der Dinge ....

 

R.i.P. Bud Spencer

 

übrigens ...
 


 

Doch Bud Spencer war nicht nur Schauspieler. In den Fünfzigerjahren startete er bei den Olympischen Spielen, schwamm als erster Italiener die 100 Meter unter einer Minute und war Mitglied der italienischen Wasserball-Nationalmannschaft. Auch als Sänger, Komponist, Modedesigner und Drehbuchautor machte er sich einen Namen.


Quelle -> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/bud-spencer-ist-tot-a-1100113.html


----------



## Yakiros (28. Juni 2016)

Kaum ein Promi-Tod berührte mich bislang so, wie der von Bud Spencer.

 

Er soll wohl mit einem "Danke" auf den Lippen gegangen sein, doch ganze Generationen haben ihm zu danken. Für all die Stunden, die seine Filme uns Freude brachten, und auch noch in Zukunft immer und immer wieder bringen werden.


----------



## DerTriton (28. Juni 2016)

Bud's Best - Schön um sich zu verabschieden.

https://youtu.be/D9FmNm7pIbY


----------



## Nexilein (28. Juni 2016)

Adiós Banana Joe o7


----------



## Quentaros (28. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belo79 (28. Juni 2016)

Kaum ein Promi-Tod berührte mich bislang so, wie der von Bud Spencer.

 

Er soll wohl mit einem "Danke" auf den Lippen gegangen sein, doch ganze Generationen haben ihm zu danken. Für all die Stunden, die seine Filme uns Freude brachten, und auch noch in Zukunft immer und immer wieder bringen werden.

Geht mir genau so, er hat meine Kindheit durch seine Filme begleitet...werde ihn nie vergessen  

 

R.I.P Bud

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BfzLqQjFcQ


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2016)

R.I.P. Miriam Pielhau - Krebs ist ein Arschloch - dabei waren die Nachrichten zwischendurch doch gut ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Juli 2016)

Erst den Brustkrebs besiegen und dann vom Leberkrebs doch noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung bekommen 

 

R.I.P. und das mit nur 41.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2016)

jo krebs is scheiße, ich spreche da aus 1. hand....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juli 2016)

Die 84 Toten in Nizza. :'(


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juli 2016)

Ja schon heftig.

Da verläuft die EM recht reibungslos und dann am Feiertag sowas ... 

Bin sprachlos ... traurig und wütend zugleich.

 

------------------------------------

 

R.i.P. Miriam Pielhau (erst 41 Jahre junge Moderatorin).

 

Erst im März hatte ich ihren Liveauftritt gesehen, wo sie wieder vor die Kamera trat - mit dem Status geheilt.

Sie war wieder so fröhlich.

Und nun diser so plötzlich Rückschlag. ... s***** Krebs 

 

http://www.bunte.de/stars/star-news/trauerfaelle/miriam-pielhau-ihre-traueranzeige-ist-so-ergreifend-342451.html


----------



## Aun (5. August 2016)

david huddleston aka jeffrey lebowski

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. August 2016)

Noiiiin


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. August 2016)

R2D2 ist tot 

R.I.P. Kenny Baker


----------



## Aun (14. August 2016)

oh noez


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2016)

Tom Searle

 

Mitbegründer und Gitarrist der britischen Hardcore - Band Architects ist an Krebs gestorben. Vor Monaten noch Rock am Ring/Park gespielt, obwohl er schon länger an der Krankheit litt. 31 Jahre, fuck.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jNKGSaGyyg


----------



## Aun (25. August 2016)

nachruf:  Jerry Doyle 27.07.2016. RIP Micheal Garibaldi


----------



## Patiekrice (26. August 2016)

Opa.

 

Ich trinke heute auf dich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2016)

Mein Beileid Patie.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2016)

und der nächste aus dem sw cast

http://comicbook.com/starwars/2016/08/26/michael-leader-star-wars-clumsy-stormtrooper-has-passed-away/


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2016)

R.I.P. Mr. Fuji


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2016)

RIP Gene Wilder aka

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2016)

Noes ... was für ein Jahr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. September 2016)

R.i.K. Fler.


----------



## Derulu (25. September 2016)

R.I.P.The Incredible Hagen

Hagen Liebig


----------



## Derulu (25. September 2016)

R.I.P. "The Incredible Hagen"
Hagen Liebing, 1986-1988 angestellter Bassist bei der "Besten Band der Welt"


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2016)

R.I.P. José Fernández

 

und natürlich auch Shimon Peres


----------



## Aun (28. September 2016)

iglo du solltest für die 99,9% unwissenden auch sagen wer fernandez war ^^

pitcher bei den miami marlins


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. September 2016)

Übernimmst doch du für mich....

 

 

BTW: Shimon Peres:

Schimon Peres war ein israelischer Politiker und Friedensnobelpreisträger. Er war von 2007 bis zum 24. Juli 2014 Staatspräsident von Israel. Peres war mit Unterbrechungen an mehreren Regierungen beteiligt.


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2016)

RIP Tamme Hanken


----------



## Aun (11. Oktober 2016)

John MacTavish


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2016)

Pete Burns von Dead or Alive


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2016)

carlos alberto brasilienaischer fußballer, wm gewinner und trainer


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2016)

Manfred Krug


----------



## ZAM (27. Oktober 2016)

Manfred Krug

 

RIP Ostalgie


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2016)

R.i.P. Manfred

 

und zwar schon 'ne Weile her (9 Wochen) ...

R.i.P. my cousine (und das mit 51)  shice Alc und noch mehr die gewaltätigen Partner ...

 

Der Freund ist nun schon 5 Monate wech ....

Kinders , wie die Zeit vergeht ....


----------



## Derulu (11. November 2016)

Leonard Cohen 

"Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. November 2016)

Der ewige Revolutionär. :/
Mit 90 ist es aber auch okay.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2016)

ron glass - sheperd derrial book - firefly


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2016)

Greg Lake von emerson, Lake  & Palmer


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2016)

John Glenn. Erste Amerikaner in mit der Mercury im All.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Dezember 2016)

GEORGE MICHAEL ist Weihnachten für immer eingeschlafen 

 

R.I.P.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2016)

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2016)

Wow, da 2016 endet ja wirklich beschissen. 

 

RIP


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2016)

3 to go. harrison und mark sind noch frei..............


----------



## Manowar (29. Dezember 2016)

Die Mutter von Carrie Fisher hats wohl nicht verkraftet


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2016)

william salice

erfinder des ü-eis


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2017)

Roman Herzog


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Januar 2017)

Cadia


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2017)

william peter blatty - der exorzist


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2017)

RIP Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2017)

RIP Miguel Ferrer ... hatte ihn eher aus Robocop im Kopf statt Twin Peaks ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2017)

Rip Ferd Blu, des Dreschens edles Streitross.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2017)

Rip Ferd Blu, des Dreschens edles Streitross.

Was?! Das kann nicht sein. Weiß man schon genaueres? Altersbedingt? Gibt es offizielle Aussagen von Frau Popp dazu?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2017)

Laut Rainer ist Ferd Blu eingeschläfert worden vong Altersschwäche her. Aber es war ihm egal, Blu war ja schließlich das Ferd seiner Mutter - nicht seins.

Meine Theorie:  Der Oger hat sich eine kleine Zwischenmahlzeit gegönnt.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2017)

WTF ... RIP Bill Paxton O_O


----------



## Aun (6. April 2017)

Don Rickles. hach schön waren die nebenrollen  naja 90 muss man erst einmal werden


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2017)

Robert Miles


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2017)

Nooooo :-(


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2017)

chris cornell oO

john cygan ( canderous ordo in den kotor teilen und viele andere)


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2017)

blackhole sun won't you come *summ*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2017)

Bin immer noch ein wenig sprachlos. Cornell bzw. seine Bands (Soundgarden/Audioslave) habe mich damals mit in die Rock-Richtung gelenkt. Unfassbar, dass er jetzt von uns gegangen ist. Wie und warum auch immer.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfF4t9-wpCM

 

"staring at the loss - looking for the cause - and never really sure"

 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2017)

Mein Beileid an die Eltern und Freunde der Opfer des Anschlags in Manchester...


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2017)

Roger Moore


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Mai 2017)

Nicky Haydan


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2017)

adam west. rip batman


----------



## Ascalari (16. Juni 2017)

R.I.P. Helmut Kohl


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2017)

Gunter Gabriel


----------



## CadBane123 (28. Juni 2017)

Krass Gunter gabriel hab ich garnich mitbekommen! Hab mal für eine Tour bei dem Schlagzueg gespielt! War ein unangenehmer Kerl aber trotzdem schade!


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2017)

Micheal Niqvist (ua john wick)


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2017)

George A. Romero


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2017)

RIP Meister der Zombies.


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2017)

Martin Landau


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juli 2017)

Chester von Linkin Park... wow...fuck..


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juli 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYU-8IFcDPw


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2017)

ist er denn nu gestorben? die hälfte sagt ja, die andere hälfte nein. mal abgesehen das mir diese twitterposts auf den sack gehen


----------



## Trollmops (21. Juli 2017)

Wurde bestätigt. Suizid. Daaaaaaamn.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2017)

Am Tag von Chris Cornells Geburtstag - der gleichzeitig sein bester Freund war und ebenfalls dieses Jahr Suizid begannen hat. Wo auch immer sie sind, ich hoffe sie sind jetzt glücklich.

Ohne Chester/Linkin Park hätte ich wohl nicht diese Liebe zur Musik entwickelt. Durch sie habe ich so viele andere tolle Bands kennen und schätzen gelernt. Auch wenn ich sie in den letzten Jahren kaum noch verfolgt habe, geht mir der Tod irgendwie sehr nahe. Ich verbinde einfach so viel mit den Songs, die Jungs haben damals echt nen Nerv getroffen.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2H4l9RpkwM

(Jetzt nochmal durch die Songs zu gehen fällt schwer. Besonders wenn man auf die Texte achtet.)

 

Ruhe in Frieden, Chester.


----------



## Rexo (23. Juli 2017)

Naja, das ist leider etwas her aber: vor einigen Jahren st die Frau meines damaligen Gilden Meisters verstorben , meine erste richtige Gilde wie eine Familie damals geweshen .... Ruhe in Frieden Mesusa .


in Liebe eure Püpi


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2017)

John Heard (vater von kevin)


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2017)

Sam Shepard


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2017)

Haruo Nakajima


----------



## Aun (8. August 2017)

naja ich glaube er dreht sich beim aktuellen film im grabe um......


----------



## spectrumizer (9. August 2017)

Ach so schlecht fand ich den nicht.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2017)

Sonny Landham


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2017)

BILLY! :\ - Gerade im Gedenken Predator geschaut.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2017)

get to da choppa!


----------



## Aun (20. August 2017)

rip jerry lewis, alter komiker du


----------



## Aun (27. August 2017)

Tobe Hooper (the texas chainsaw massacre)


----------



## Manowar (28. September 2017)

Hugh Hefner


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2017)

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Spiel-42971/News/Barry-Dennen-Talwandler-Farodin-tot-1239896/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2017)

Ruhe in Frieden Tom Petty 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5BJXwNeKsQ


----------



## Aun (2. Oktober 2017)

auch grad gelesen....


----------



## Aun (2. Oktober 2017)

Joy Fleming ist ja auch gestorben


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2017)

antoine "fats" domino
robert guillaume (rafiki original könig der löwen, big fish)


----------



## Aun (18. November 2017)

malcolm young
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcQPJjuGbXU


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2017)

Charles Manson.

Die Besten sterben jung. qwq


----------



## Patiekrice (20. November 2017)

Charles Manson.

Die Besten sterben jung. qwq

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2017)

Rip bolg & azog


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2017)

nimmst du schon wieder drogen? wenn ja welche, wieviel, wie teuer, wo kann man die erwerben?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2017)

Robert Herman "Bob" Givens
Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Popeye,Garfield  Friends, Looney Toons
99 ist echt ein stolzes Alter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2018)

Alfie Curtis aka Dr. Evazan Star Wars


----------



## Ascalari (7. Januar 2018)

R.I.P. Patrick "Vanion" Michalczak


----------



## Dauerstudent (7. Januar 2018)

Ich find es aber absolut schwach, dass noch weitere Videos (Twitterbotschaften etc.) auf seiner Seite ohne jeden Kommentar hochgeladen wurden (ws. vom Geschäftspartner), obwohl Vanion schon gestorben war. Was sollte das? Pietätlos.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2018)

R.I.P. Patrick "Vanion" Michalczak

 

Hat mich ein wenig schockiert. Hatte Vanion die letzten Jahre zwar weniger im Blick, hab aber damals seine Underskilled and Overgeared - Serie mit Barlow geliebt.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2018)

Ich musste erstmal googeln, wer das ist/war.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2018)

Ich musste erstmal googeln, wer das ist/war.

 

Wirklich super bekannt war er nicht. Ist/war lange der einzige "Journalist" in Deutschland, der wirklich ausschließlich über WoW berichtet und sich zudem stark für die deutsche Raidszene interessiert hat (hatte glaube ich auch nen Podcast mit irgend ner deutschen Top-Gilde). Vanion hat generell ziemlich viel für die (recht kleine) Community gemacht und sowas muss man wertschätzen. War immer recht flott mit den News usw... ich wurde halt durch Barlow (bekannt für Allimania und seine Klassenguides) auf ihn aufmerksam, da hatte er ne ziemliche witzige Level-Serie mit ihm und noch nen anderen.

 

Das alles ist zwar schon 4-5 Jahre her aber naja, geschockt ist man von solchen Nachrichten trotzdem. Vor allem, weil er noch so jung war (mitte/ende 30).


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2018)

Egal was man nun von ihm gehalten hat, wenn ich mir die Kommentare auf der Seite so anschaue dann frage ich mich echt warum es Leute nicht schaffen vor dem posten nachzudenken.


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2018)

Ich find es aber absolut schwach, dass noch weitere Videos (Twitterbotschaften etc.) auf seiner Seite ohne jeden Kommentar hochgeladen wurden (ws. vom Geschäftspartner), obwohl Vanion schon gestorben war. Was sollte das? Pietätlos.

Nein, das war gewollt. Erst die Familie, dann die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Januar 2018)

Egal was man nun von ihm gehalten hat, wenn ich mir die Kommentare auf der Seite so anschaue dann frage ich mich echt warum es Leute nicht schaffen vor dem posten nachzudenken.



Unhöflich? Ich meine seine News mochte ich auch nicht. Waren immer sehr clickbait und oft inhaltlich recht leer.

Sein UI hingegen war mega geil. Das hab ich Jahre genutzt.

Schließe mich dir aber an. Im "Trauerfall" ist sowas pietätlos. Aber die Kommentarspalten in FB sind ja eh... eine Liga für sich.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2018)

Gorilla Nico


----------



## Tikume (9. Januar 2018)

Unhöflich? 

 

Da sind halt Kommentare wie "War wohl zu fett" oder "irgendwann bekommt jeder das was er verdient". Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die mittlerweile gelöscht wurden.

Überrascht mich dass die nicht gelöscht wurden, aber die Familie hat wohl auch andere Sorgen gerade.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Januar 2018)

Da sind halt Kommentare wie "War wohl zu fett" oder "irgendwann bekommt jeder das was er verdient". Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die mittlerweile gelöscht wurden.
Überrascht mich dass die nicht gelöscht wurden, aber die Familie hat wohl auch andere Sorgen gerade.



W i d e r l i ch.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2018)

Wieder wieder zurück zum Threadverlauf - also Grundsatzdiskussionen bitte wieder einstellen. Danke.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2018)

Eddie Clarke


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

Dolores O'Riordan - The Cranberries


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mal ein Lied von denen gecovert.. hab sonst nichts mit denen am Hut, aber irgendwie merkwürdig.

RIP


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

naja 46 ist halt kein alter und sie sah wohl schon länger schlecht aus


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2018)

da guckt man seit langem endlich wieder frasier und was ist: john mahoney ist gestorben....


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2018)

John Perry Barlow


----------



## Aun (4. März 2018)

http://www.tmz.com/2018/03/03/mash-star-david-ogden-stiers-dead-at-75/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2018)

Davide Astori. Italienischer Nationalspieler und Kapitän vom AC Florenz. Mit 31 Jahren an einem Herzinfarkt. Oh man. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. März 2018)

Finde es eine tolle Geste, dass aus Respekt der ganze Spieltag abgesagt worden ist.


----------



## Manowar (5. März 2018)

Finde es eine tolle Geste, dass aus Respekt der ganze Spieltag abgesagt worden ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2018)

Rip Hawking.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. März 2018)

Yep. RIP Steven Hawking.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2018)

Toys "R" Us


----------



## Aun (23. März 2018)

charles lazarus. gründer von toys´r´us. oh man das ist traurig


----------



## Aun (16. April 2018)

R. Lee Ermey


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2018)

Rest in Peace Tim Bergling aka Avicii

 

Ich höre bis auf 2-3 Ausnahmen fast jede Musikrichtung. Bei Mainstream-EDM oder Dancemusic komme ich aber auch oft an meine Grenze. Besonders in der heutigen Zeit hört sich alles nach Schema F an. Und wem verdanken wir dieses Schema F? Richtig, Avicii. Von allen Mainstream-EDM-DJs konnte ich ihn immer am Besten leiden. Weil seine Songs eben doch Originale waren und keine Kopien. Und er war halt sau erfolgreich. Todesursache ist noch unbekannt, war aber kein Geheimnis, dass er erhebliche Probleme mit Alkohol/Drogen hatte in seiner DJs-Zeit, weswegen er auch noch kaum auftritt. Er ist wohl der erfolgreichste schwedische Künstler der letzten 5-6 Jahre.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmIgg9De9hY


----------



## Aun (21. April 2018)

Verne Troyer


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2018)

Verne Troyer

 

Oh noes. Mimi-Me!


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2018)

Wolfgang Völz -  Mel Brooks, Käpt'n Blaubär, Otto Captain Future

john altamura - the toxic avenger


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2018)

margot kidder-original lois lane


----------



## Arukar83 (25. Mai 2018)

John "TotalBiscuit" Bain

Youtuber / Spielekritiker.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß nicht auf wie viele Spiele ich durch TB gekommen bin. Das größte ist wohl Warframe, darin habe ich bestimmt mehr als 150 Stunden gesteckt, sowohl auf der PS4. Richtig zu schätzen gelernt habe ich ihn aber als SC2 Commentator. Damals habe ich noch aktiv fast jedes Turnier verfolgt und die Streams nebenbei laufen gehabt, während ich selber SC2 gespielt habe. Er hat einiges für die Community getan, sogar ein eigenes recht erfolgreiches Team gegründet (mit ausschließlich koreanischen Spielern wohlgemerkt) und eigene Turniere veranstaltet. Seine Krebsdiagnose steht ja schon sehr lange fast und zwischenzeitlich gab es ja auch mal gute Nachrichten, aber darauf folgten dann nach einiger Zeit immer wieder schlechte Nachrichten. In all dieser Zeit, sei es während der Chemo oder anderen Behandlungen, TB hat immer weiter Videos produziert und Podcasts gemacht. Großen Respekt. 

 

Egal wie sehr man in dieser Gaming-Community drin ist, TB hat immer als erstes auf den Bullshit der großen Publisher hingewiesen und die Community darüber informiert. So kontrovers seine Meinung auch manchmal waren (und da gibt es einige Beispiele), hinterlässt er doch ein großes Erbe. Es ist wirklich traurig, dass er so jung gestorben ist. Cancer is a fucking bitch...

 

Rest in Piece John.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2018)

anthony bourdain. oh shit.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2018)

rumen petkov


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2018)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Murphy

blues brothers


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2018)

koko der gorilla


----------



## ZAM (22. Juni 2018)

Vader aka Leon White


----------



## Aun (23. Juni 2018)

Vincent Paul Abbott - pantera


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2018)

harlan ellison
joseph jackson


----------



## Aun (14. August 2018)

james neidhart


----------



## Aun (16. August 2018)

aretha franklin. tjo das war abzusehen......


----------



## Aun (22. August 2018)

stefan karl stefansson. oh noes


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2018)

stefan karl stefansson. oh noes

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfYnvDL0Qcw

 

War eines der besseren Memes. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Aun (6. September 2018)

Burt Reynolds. och mensch....


----------



## Aun (6. September 2018)

und ganz vergessen: neil simon. ein großer drehbuchautor der älteren filme mit mathtau, lemon und vielen mehr.  26.08.2018


----------



## Aun (7. September 2018)

rip wildstar


----------



## spectrumizer (7. September 2018)

Burt Reynolds. och mensch....

 

Yo, auch vorhin in der Zeitung gelesen.


----------



## Derulu (9. September 2018)

Bill Daily (zB. Major Healey aus "Bezaubernde Jeannie")


----------



## spectrumizer (13. September 2018)

Daniel Küblböck


----------



## Derulu (12. November 2018)

Stan Lee


----------



## Aun (12. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. November 2018)

tatsache


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2018)

Derulu schrieb:


> Stan Lee



Ja ...    ... Aber immerhin 95. Stolzes Alter erreicht.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2018)

Douglas Rain -  HAL 9000


----------



## Aun (27. November 2018)

Stephen Hillenburg. Erfinder von Spongebob


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2018)

Penny Marshall. oh man gleich mal die festplatte zum laufen bringen


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2019)

Václav Vorlíček 

Rudi Assauer


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. März 2019)

Keith Flint


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2019)

King Kong Bundy


----------



## Aun (21. April 2019)

Klaus Sonnenschein aka count doku, morgan freeman, bob hoskins, danny devito, john goodman, william shitner


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2019)

Chewie aka Peter Mayhew


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2019)

Nrwaaaaghrrrrrrnrrgggn


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Mai 2019)

[attachment=14247:3be89420-8b30-46f0-a272-7b442e820d46.jpg]


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2019)




----------



## spectrumizer (21. Mai 2019)

Niki Lauda.


----------



## Pepperchunk (23. Mai 2019)

Machs gut Niki, ich werde dich vermissen denn du warst eine Legende.


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2019)

willie tanner


----------



## Aun (10. Juli 2019)

Rip Torn


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2019)

rutger hauer


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Juli 2019)




----------



## Aun (17. August 2019)

peter fonda


----------



## Aun (23. September 2019)

Sigmund Jähn


----------



## Aun (23. September 2019)

Sid haig


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2019)

RIP Aron Eisenberg aka Nog


----------



## spectrumizer (25. September 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> Sigmund Jähn


Verdammt. War ein Held meiner Kindheit!


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2019)

Robert forster oh shit. Gleich mal Jacky brown schauen


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2019)

John Witherspoon


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2019)

RIP René Auberjonois (Odo, DS9).

Die Star Trek-Familie dünnt dieses Jahr ganz schön aus.


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2019)

Oo wer ist denn noch alles gestorben?


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> Oo wer ist denn noch alles gestorben?


 

Aron Eisenberg vor kurzem, Barbara March (Lursa), Jeremy Kemp (Picards Bruder) und diverse andere - sogar Sid Haig hatte einen Bezug zu Star Trek - und auch wenn kein direkter Bezug zu Star Trek, der Mann von Marina Sirtis ist gestern auch verstorben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Dezember 2019)

Marie Fredriksson… Nach 17 Jahren doch den Kampf gegen den Krebs verloren


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2019)

Jan fedder


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2019)

Syd mead


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2020)

Rocky Johnson


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2020)

terry jones


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2020)

Kobe Bryant + Tochter + alle die bei dem Unfall ebenfalls ums Leben kamen.


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2020)

Larry Tesler


----------



## Fordtaurus (23. Februar 2020)

"Mad Mike" Hughes

 

Aus SPON: "Der als "Mad Mike" bekannte 64 jährige Tüftler starb bei einem Flug mit einer selbstgebauten Rakete in Kalifornien, wie der "Science Channel" mitteilte.

Mit seinen öffentlichkeitswirksamen Auftritten sammelte er Geld für ein größeres Vorhaben: Er wollte ins All fliegen und mit eigenen Augen sehen, dass die Erde rund ist - und nicht flach, wie er vermutete."

Rest in peaces


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2020)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


>


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2020)

Kazuhisa „Konami Code“ Hashimoto


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Februar 2020)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> "Mad Mike" Hughes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ein weiterer "Darwin Award" Gewinner.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2020)

R.I.P. Max von Sydow


----------



## Aun (24. März 2020)

Albert Uderzo
asterix zeichner


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. März 2020)

R.I.P. Uderzo


----------



## Aun (27. März 2020)

Landon Montgomery


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. April 2020)

Noch keiner? Na okay... ... gestern ist Rüdiger Nehberg verstorben. Konditor, Abenteurer und Humanist.


----------



## Aun (3. April 2020)

und alle würmer so: yeah! party!


----------



## Aun (3. April 2020)

Bill Withers





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CICIOJqEb5c, list: RD7s6VbOEnsgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2020)

rick may -  soldier tf2


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2020)

R.I.P. Howard Finkel


----------



## Aun (17. April 2020)

Brian Dennehy


----------



## Aun (21. April 2020)

Leon Boden. Synchronsprecher von Denzel Washington, Jason Statham, Laurence Fishburne


----------



## Aun (24. April 2020)

Norbert Blüm


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. April 2020)

jo Norbert "Nobbie" Blüm.... einer der Größten der Kleinen. Sein Auftrit damals in der ZDF-Sendung "Die Anstalt" hat mich wriklich zu Tränen gerührt!


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2020)

Sam lloyd


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2020)

Roy horn


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2020)

little richard


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Mai 2020)

Gene Deitch (16. April 2020)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2020)

Oh


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2020)

Ja, dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2020)

Jerry Stiller


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2020)

Paul vasquez- double rainbow mann


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jerry Stiller


 

und man hört quasi nichts über ihn..........


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2020)

Frank willard


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2020)

Steve Priest von The Sweet


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2020)

Ian Holm


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2020)

Aun schrieb:


> Ian Holm


Sir!


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sir!


 

Jawohl Sir! Melde mich zum Dienst.


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2020)

Carl Reiner. hui 98


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2020)

Ennio Morricone
 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdLQf1Ef9Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGZDKuDl3jc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_mMMI0Kc7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLXQltR7vUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2020)

Grant Imahara von mythbusters


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2020)

Aun schrieb:


> Grant Imahara von mythbusters


 

Oh ...


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2020)

Fips Asmussen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. August 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fips Asmussen


----------



## Aun (29. August 2020)

Chadwick Boseman


----------



## Aun (4. September 2020)

Uli Stein.......


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. September 2020)

R.I.P. Lou Brock


----------



## Aun (10. September 2020)

Diana Rigg


----------



## MikolajPL (6. Oktober 2020)

R.I.P. Edward Lodewijk „Eddie“ Van Halen ...


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2020)

Herbert Feuerstein


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2020)

Conchata Ferrell


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2020)

Aun schrieb:


> Conchata Ferrell


 RIP Berta


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2020)

sean connery


----------



## Aun (23. November 2020)

Karl Dall


----------



## Aun (25. November 2020)

Diego Maradona


----------



## Derulu (29. November 2020)

David Prowse (Darth Vader)


----------



## Derulu (29. November 2020)

David Prowse


----------



## MikolajPL (29. November 2020)

Derulu schrieb:


> David Prowse


 

a.k.a. Darth Vader (falls jemand mit diesem Namen alleine nichts anfangen kann).


----------



## Aun (30. November 2020)

m_21st_century schrieb:


> a.k.a. Darth Vader (falls jemand mit diesem Namen alleine nichts anfangen kann).


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2020)

Tommy Lister


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2020)

RIP Jeremy Bulloch aka Boba Fett


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2021)

Alexi Laiho - Children of Bodom


----------



## janinekobold (7. Januar 2021)

Aun schrieb:


> sean connery


 

Ein großaertiger Schauspieler.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2021)

Siegfried Fischbacher - siegfried&roy


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2021)

Mira Furlan - Babylon 5, Lost


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2021)

Larry King


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Januar 2021)

Aun schrieb:


> Mira Furlan - Babylon 5, Lost


 

Oh nein, Delenn ...


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2021)

Captain Tom


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2021)

R.I.P. Christopher Plummer


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2021)

ZAM schrieb:


> R.I.P. Christopher Plummer


 

"Wenn ihr uns kitzelt - lachen wir nicht?

Wenn ihr uns stecht - bluten wir nicht?

Wenn ihr uns beleidigt - sollen wir uns nicht rächen?"


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Februar 2021)

Karin Ritter


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2021)

"Und wenn ich janz ehrlich bin, Jasmin war auch dabei!"


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2021)

Uwe Trede

\m/


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2021)

echt noch niemand?

Larry Flint


----------



## Aun (14. März 2021)

Cliff Simon -  Ba'al SG1


----------



## Aun (17. März 2021)

Sabine Schmitz


----------



## Aun (21. April 2021)

Thomas Fritsch


----------



## Aun (28. April 2021)

michael collins


----------



## Aun (29. April 2021)

El Risitas


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2021)

Aun schrieb:


> El Risitas


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2021)

Neil Connery (sein bruder  )

Charles Grodin - Midnight Run(schauen!), Rosemaries Baby, Catch 22 (einfach nur ein krasser widerspruch. kann ich nur empfehlen!),Ein Hund namens Beethoven


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2021)

Aun schrieb:


> Charles Grodin - Midnight Run(schauen!), Rosemaries Baby, Catch 22 (einfach nur ein krasser widerspruch. kann ich nur empfehlen!),Ein Hund namens Beethoven


 

Habe ihn noch als Fußabstrich von King Kong (197X) in Erinnerung.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2021)

ZAM schrieb:


> Habe ihn noch als Fußabstrich von King Kong (197X) in Erinnerung.


 

was fürn film ey.....


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2021)

max mosley - formel1 chef

john davis -  ehcter sänger von milli vanilli





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdSmokR0Enk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2021)

Libuše Šafránková - Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel


----------



## ZAM (5. Juli 2021)

R.I.P. Richard Donner (Regisseur: div. Superman, div. Das Omen, div. Lethal Weapon, Die Goonies, Tag des Falken, Maverick, Die Geister die ich rief etc.)


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2021)

Alfred "Schluckspecht" Biolek. Er brachte uns Monthy Python


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2021)

Dusty Hill - ZZ Top


----------



## ZAM (5. August 2021)

Oh Nein, RIP Martin Perscheid. :\


----------



## Aun (5. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2021)

Gerd "Bomber" Müller


----------



## Aun (19. August 2021)

Sean Lock - britischer comedian (mist, der war immer gut!)


----------



## Aun (24. August 2021)

Charlie Watts - Schlagzeuger bei den Rolling Stones


----------



## Aun (2. September 2021)

Lutgar STratmann - Kaberettist
Heide Keller - Traumschiff


----------



## Aun (7. September 2021)

Jean-Paul Belmondo


----------



## Aun (20. September 2021)

Norm Macdonald


----------



## Aun (9. November 2021)

Dean Stockwell


----------



## Aun (18. November 2021)

upsi


----------



## Aun (20. November 2021)

Hank "aus der Hölle" von Helvete


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2021)

Mirco Nontchew


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2021)

John Miles




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAsvjVx-Mg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2021)

Steve Bronski "Bronski Beat"


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2021)

Rajvinder Singh -  deutsche Synchronstimme von Raj (TBBT, Matrix 2,3)


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2021)

John Madden (NFL Trainer)


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2022)

Betty White


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2022)

Bob Saget


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2022)

Alfons "Ali" Mitgutsch - "Vater" der Wimmelbücher


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2022)

Dave Wolverton - Autor ua Star Wars


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2022)

Hardy Krüger


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2022)

Meat Loaf


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2022)

Ivan Reitman uff


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2022)

Aun schrieb:


> Ivan Reitman uff


----------



## Aun (14. März 2022)

William Hurt


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2022)

Scott Hall aka Razor Ramon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2022)

jo. 3 herinfarkte und familie hat jetzt die maschinen abstellen lassen


----------



## Aun (26. März 2022)

Taylor Hawkins - Drummer Foo Fighters


----------



## Aun (13. April 2022)

Gilbert Gottfried. 2022 hats wohl auf comedians abgesehen...


----------



## Aun (28. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2022)

Fred Ward


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2022)

Evangelios Papathanassiou aka Vangelis. Wow wusste nicht, dass er so alt war. (79)


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2022)

RIP Ray Liotta


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2022)

ZAM schrieb:


> RIP Ray Liotta


oh shit...


----------



## Aun (2. Juli 2022)

William Cohn


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2022)

James



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2022)

Uwe Seeler


----------



## MikolajPL (31. Juli 2022)

Mick Schnelle


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2022)

Nichelle Nichols aka Lt. Uhura


----------



## Aun (4. August 2022)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nichelle Nichols aka Lt. Uhura


Der olle Shatner überlebt echt alle.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2022)

Wolfgang Petersen.

Edith: wut der hat Outbreak und Troja gemacht? ....


----------



## Aun (8. September 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2022)

Aun schrieb:


> Wolfgang Petersen.
> 
> Edith: wut der hat Outbreak und Troja gemacht? ....


Mir kommt bei dem Namen immer zuerst Das Boot, Air Force One und Die unendliche Geschichte in den Sinn.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2022)

Robbie Coltrane. oh Mann.


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2022)

Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Aun (11. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2022)

Jason David Frank-Green Ranger​


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2022)

Der war in der einzigen Power Rangers-Reihe, die ich je gesehen habe (den letzten Film mal ausgenommen).


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2023)

Ken Block


----------



## Aun (Sonntag um 15:00)

Earl Boen​


----------

